#ubuntu-discuss 2012-09-25
<allohak> what is meant by "non-support"?
<AlanBell> hi allohak
<AlanBell> well it means that if you want to get help fixing something on your computer then the place for that is #ubuntu
<AlanBell> but if you just want to talk about stuff then go right ahead
<allohak> I see, I came here because so far #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server have not been much help
<allohak> I was not sure if by "support" they meant "official paid-for support" or if they just meant it in the general sense
<AlanBell> #ubuntu is probably the right place for that question
<AlanBell> but it is not something that many people will come across
<allohak> well, I have spent some time searching about on my particular question, and suspect that I need someone familiar with the server setup to help me
<allohak> Question about IRC use (I don't frequently use this system) - is it considered bad form to repost your question every 10 minutes or so if you are not getting replies?
<AlanBell> yeah, a bit if you do it too often
<AlanBell> there is also askubuntu.com
<AlanBell> that might be a better place for that question as questions stay there a bit longer
<allohak> ok, perhaps I will try that
<IdleOne> there is also #ubuntu-server
<IdleOne> allohak: every 10-15 minutes is an acceptable delay in most support channels
<allohak> IdleOne, Thanks for the suggestions. I have been posting my question periodically there as well, around the same rate you just suggested. I just was not sure if this was frowned upon or not
<IdleOne> nope it is good. keep in mind that there isn't always someone around who knows the answer so it could take some time to get help.
<IdleOne> !forums
<ubot5> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<IdleOne> you might also want to check the forums out
<allohak> IdleOne, Yeah, I understand these rooms are volunteer staffed. I've posted on askubuntu.com at AlanBell's recommendation
<allohak> ubot5, Thanks for the suggestion, but I've already been digging through them for some time now
<ubot5> allohak: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> I first started using computers in late 1999. I had no speakers, hell the computer I used had no sound card at all, didn't occur to me for almost 2 years that i could actually listen to music.
<IdleOne> I sometimes miss the hum of the computer and the system bell
<AlanBell> you can listen to music?!?
<IdleOne> AlanBell: yes
<IdleOne> I only realised that I could listen to music because at the time there was a .wav file that was very popular, wiggle.wav that all my friends would play (This is back in my EFnet days) and I was like what is this wiggle.wav mirc keeps telling me it can't play.
<IdleOne> probably still have that wav saved somewhere
<LordOfTime> is there an ubuntu discussion mailing list, or no?  purely curious.
<AlanBell> lots of them :)
<AlanBell> but no particular counterpart to this channel I think
<LordOfTime> well i found an interesting thing in Maximum PC magazine, they have one article in this november's issue on Win 8, and the one after that is about Linux, and the one they recommend is Ubuntu.
<LordOfTime> i found that extremely interesting :p
<AlanBell> nice
<LordOfTime> they're usually heavy into tech stuff, and usually Windows oriented.  I use them for my clients' builds when they want a powerhouse build i can really charge em for :P
<LordOfTime> but this issue piqued my interest :p
<LordOfTime> namely because i was curious how they rated win 8, but also because on the front cover they have at the top left "Is it time to learn linux?" (which REALLY piqued my interest)
<LordOfTime> anyways, just found that tidbit interesting
<LordOfTime> back to work for me :P
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-09-27
<Waqas> 8-)
<Tm_T> I wonder if there's been some leaps in terms of features on unity-webapps lately (or what was that name)
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-09-29
<ruben-ikmaak> hmm, the fallout of the ubuntu unity/amazon flap is very interesting... Mark Shuttleworth: "most of our users are also regular users of Amazon". So does this mean that Amazon is now market leader in the 3rd world, where Ubuntu is focused on?
<ruben-ikmaak> or does this mean Mark isn that focused on bringing good software to the 3rd world as he told me in the times of the Hoary Hedgehog?
<ruben-ikmaak> focused anymore i meant
<AlanBell> hullo ruben-ikmaak
<ruben-ikmaak> hi
<AlanBell> I guess it is a globally focussed project
<ruben-ikmaak> am i wrong in this account, or was i too ideally thinking all those years?
<AlanBell> it isn't as focussed on that market as the OLPC project for example
<ruben-ikmaak> i worked on that, and that is virtually dead...
<AlanBell> yeah, I have one
<ruben-ikmaak> so ubuntu is the only one specifically geared to that market
<AlanBell> recently put the latest fedora on it, works rather well now
<ruben-ikmaak> i worked on some support programs to 3rd world countries, repair support etc, thatś how i met Mark in the first plac
<ruben-ikmaak> e
<AlanBell> cool
<ruben-ikmaak> he assured me that 3rd world adoption was his main reason to start Ubuntu. So do you think this changed?
<AlanBell> it is probably accurate to say that most Ubuntu users are also regular users of Ubuntu
<AlanBell> err, Amazon
<AlanBell> it is probably accurate to say that most Ubuntu users are also regular users of Amazon
<ruben-ikmaak> i personally doubt this the last 15 minutes, in his blogpost....
<ruben-ikmaak> as far as i know Amazon doesnt even deliver in more than half of the user countries.
<ruben-ikmaak> i mean that ubuntu is still being mostly used in low-income countries
<AlanBell> dunno, Amazon is moving into Brazil I think
<ruben-ikmaak> i know of a lot of 3rd world rollouts, im not sure the "consumerist"world  has more installs.
<AlanBell> cool, where exactly?
<ruben-ikmaak> so this sounds a bit scary to me
<ruben-ikmaak> everywhere, eastern europe, africa asia, and more.
<ruben-ikmaak> southern europe also big, very big parts woth low income
<ruben-ikmaak> iḿ not trying to troll, im just genuinly shocked by this blogpost
<AlanBell> the idea of the shopping lens is it looks at local ecommerce providors via geoip and it isn't tied to Amazon
<AlanBell> that was just the easiest one to start with
<ruben-ikmaak> so i just felt momentarily betrayed by Mark, not neccecarily bu ubuntu
<AlanBell> why? it doesn't take anything away?
<ruben-ikmaak> i had this a lot with proprietary products, once they just see an upgrade notice that offers something seemingly worth more than their house, it somehow demotivates people
<ruben-ikmaak> so i would like to see a button at least asking at install/upgrade time: do you know what an "Amazon" is, and do you want to?
<ruben-ikmaak> If it has info/content on other locations i would still like to see a "You seem to live in Santiago, do you want to be connected to a Mercado?
<ruben-ikmaak> i think it is very off-putting to people even here in the Netherlands, where we are begging for legal kindles for years
<ruben-ikmaak> im not saying its as big as bug #1, but it could hamper 3rd world adoption a lot. Also ther doesnt seem to be an offline function to do this.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority desktop market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ruben-ikmaak> i dont feel this is trolling, but anywhere i ask this everybody is very condescending about this. I just spoke to a canonical, and he replied: its not as if they have a real computer to start with..
<ruben-ikmaak> iḿ going to quit now, i hope i vented enough of my disappointment now, hope i did'nt disturbe your rest too much here :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-09-24
<andy_ubuntu> I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my oracle virtualbox through a bridged adaptor but can't connect it through putty from my windows host...what could be wrong?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-21
<Bashing-om> Our brain bucket is getting smaller .
<daftykins> too many souls lost
<Bashing-om> But we rest assured that they ^^ will be resurrected .
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> alrighty i think that's me for today, time to clock out
<daftykins> have a good week all :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> shift change .. comming up :)
<lotuspsychje> hi Bashing-om :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o/ . It;s been fun . Hang loose .
<lotuspsychje> great 2 hear
<Bashing-om> Horizantal time out , See yall on the flip side .
<lotuspsychje> morning OerHeks
<OerHeks> hi :-)
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/openmandriva-launches-gaming-portal-to-help-users-install-windows-games-492237.shtml
<lotuspsychje> alot of linux gaming news lately
<OerHeks> bleh, i dislike those guys who need to play windows shit in linux .. why do you use linux for that?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> well i understand if you buy a linux box, and cant game on it you feel bit corrupted
<lotuspsychje> its the same money that buys a windows pc
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: maybe you mean one should only play linux games on a linux box?
<OerHeks> Yes, or use steam, only 4% is linux users by the way
<lotuspsychje> those big titles doesnt run properly anyway on linux
<lotuspsychje> i hope that will change one day :p
<lotuspsychje> noob morning lol
<OerHeks> Ooooh-brienDave :-D
<ObrienDave> *waves*
<ObrienDave> how goes the battle, people?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<barnes> good morning
<lordievader> o/
<OerHeks> awesome, happy monday
<ObrienDave> monday, grrrrrrr ;P
<barnes> I have a question on the use of mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt in sources.list why is it not more dynamic to not include mirrors that are not up2date?
<barnes> looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors there is a lott of mirrors running 0ne or more days behind
<lotuspsychje> barnes: ask that in #ubuntu please
<lotuspsychje> and good morning lordievader :p
<lordievader> o/
 * lotuspsychje slides a monday coffee to ObrienDave 
<lotuspsychje> maybe he prefers beer :p
<barnes> lotuspsychje: ok
<OerHeks> ObrienDave & beer  .. that is like a witch & pancakes
<lotuspsychje_> hahaha
<lotuspsychje_> ill have the pancakes!
<lotuspsychje_> http://t14.deviantart.net/tG01wtfenuRs5IOWuPEkCHzMNDA=/300x200/filters:fixed_height%28100,100%29:origin%28%29/pre09/8c1e/th/pre/f/2013/031/7/4/ubuntu_pancakes_by_merynux-d5tcbvw.jpg
<OerHeks> I'd like one of these http://theawesomer.com/photos/2014/02/keyboard_waffle_iron_1.jpg
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<lotuspsychje_> or a slice of twitter cake : https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/43/35/2d/43352df96acb12e5c3482eb3beb1735e.jpg
<OerHeks> CTRL+ALT+DELicious!
<lotuspsychje_> haha
<lotuspsychje_> geek desserts
<OerHeks> "free keyboard with any pc"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: afternoon mate
<TJ-> A soggy one, too. Trying to persuade the Huskies to go for a run but they tell me its too wet :)
<lotuspsychje> i had a user asking about system restore from grub, and told him to wait for you, not sure he still on :p
<lordievader> Oeehh, you have huskies?
<lordievader> Can I have a picture? :D
<lotuspsychje> huskies are so nice
<lordievader> ^ that ;)
<TJ-> We have 2, Silver and Pepper, both blue-eyed, both around 3-4 years old
<lordievader> Not Salt & Pepper :P
<TJ-> Silver was adopted first; Pepper arrived 5 months later. Both from a rescue center
<lordievader> Dogs are lovely.
<lordievader> :)
<lotuspsychje> hi MonkeyDust and BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LILO-Bootloader-EOY
<Bashing-om> o/ Back in the saddle again; See where the ride takes us .
<OerHeks> sometimes ..
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh, there are the times we get taken for a ride .
<daftykins> https://i.imgur.com/O6mrnlR.gifv
<daftykins> ^relevant :)
<Bashing-om> ^ which way did he go, George .
<daftykins> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning MonkeyDust and popey
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> howdy lordievader :p
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> you?
<lordievader> Doing ok, got coffee :)
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lordievader> ?
<lotuspsychje> k-lined
<lordievader> Who? (My client filters those things)
<lotuspsychje> * KeithIMyers has quit (K-Lined)
<lotuspsychje> * tgm4883 has quit (K-Lined)
<lordievader> Hehe: https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/3ludd0/how_not_to_be_a_sysadmin/
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<lotuspsychje> lol@reddit lordievader :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/what-s-new-in-ubuntu-15-10-492368.shtml
<lotuspsychje> i like the sound of updated drivers
<lotuspsychje> !15.10
<ubot5> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> !info docker
<ubot5> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (vivid), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: they havent joined yet :p
<EriC^^> haha yeah
<lotuspsychje> one to go
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ cowsay SET THIS CHANNEL IN YOUR FAVS MOOOO LOL
<lotuspsychje>  _________________________________________
<lotuspsychje> < SET THIS CHANNEL IN YOUR FAVS MOOOO LOL >
<lotuspsychje>  -----------------------------------------
<lotuspsychje>         \   ^__^
<lotuspsychje>          \  (oo)\_______
<lotuspsychje>             (__)\       )\/\
<lotuspsychje>                 ||----w |
<lotuspsychje>                 ||     ||
<EriC^^> lol
<cfhowlett> moo!
<lotuspsychje> haha
<ioria> :-)
<ioria> it's the GNU logo....
<ioria> ?
<lotuspsychje> !info cowsay | ioria
<ubot5> ioria: cowsay (source: cowsay): configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg1-10 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 89 kB
<ioria> wow
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> ioria: there are cos, ducks, rabbits inside aswell
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> cows
<ioria> lotuspsychje, very cute ...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<cfhowlett> http://www.cowswithguns.com/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/what-s-new-in-ubuntu-15-10-492368.shtml
<lotuspsychje> wily about to come
<ioria> the werewolf .....
<cfhowlett> have we started voting on the next name yet?  X? X?
<lotuspsychje> Xylophone X
<lotuspsychje> not easy with X to start oO
<cfhowlett> http://www.gamesbox.com/games/3802/Cows-With-Guns
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm running/testing Kubuntu 15.10 beta/Plasma 5.4 atm, a bit crashy , but holding up ok otherwise, any crashes recvover without any ill effects, mostly a  bit annoying
<lotuspsychje> roflol cfhowlett
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: that must be the linux cow!
<cfhowlett> right?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: good luck solving!
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lol you got the noobs again :p
<cfhowlett> nah, just misinformed.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<cfhowlett> "I'm curious why you're curious."  lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: well maybe the use custom kernel somehow
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: http://www.pcgarage.ro/sisteme-all-in-one/dell/optiplex-9010-multi-touch-core-i5-3470s-29ghz-4gb-500gb-gma-hd-2500-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> but not showing wich version
<lotuspsychje> http://www.pcgarage.ro/sisteme-all-in-one/dell/inspiron-one-2330-multi-touch-core-i3-2130-340ghz-4gb-1tb-radeon-hd-7650m-1gb-ubuntu-1110/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: your user number 37!!
<lotuspsychje> i think you won a price
<pauljw> cool, hope it's a good one...
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: i think today its an empty matchbox
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^ already hit the main price this week
<pauljw> perfect, I was telling my wife that I was needing one of those
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> lol
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: I just read that sysadmin post, god that thing screams fake
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: ask to lordievader he might know more of it
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: you got k-lined this morning?
<cfhowlett> eh???
<tgm4883> K-lined?
<lotuspsychje> * KeithIMyers has quit (K-Lined)
<lotuspsychje> * tgm4883 has quit (K-Lined)
<tgm4883> Weird
<tgm4883> Wonder why
<lotuspsychje> not sure what happened after
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i had a monitor smoking once by lightning
<lotuspsychje> old crt
<cfhowlett> niiiice!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> that smell...very nostalgic
<cfhowlett> yep.  nothing quite like it.  and the sound effects!!
<lotuspsychje> didnt run ubuntu yet, maybe thats why it got smoked
<lotuspsychje> the gods of thunder know where to hit!!
<pauljw> heheh...
<lotuspsychje> talking about nostalgy
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/art/it-s-warty-warthog-24022160
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu 4.10
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: I was just posting a funny story.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: tgm4883 wondered if it was real or not
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: I know, I have a backlog ;)
<pauljw> bbl
<lotuspsychje> afternoon OerHeks
<OerHeks> eya lotuspsychje
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<PrincessCuddles> Good morning, cupcake
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> PrincessCuddles: and welcome to you too :p
<lotuspsychje> PrincessCuddles: first time i see you here
 * ObrienDave waves from Englewood, Colorado, USA
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<MonkeyDust> yes but no
<MonkeyDust> Colorado, sounds "très" western movie to me
<daftykins> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<daftykins> hehe, 14.04 32-bit mini.iso didn't like 128MB of RAM in a VM :)
<daftykins> the text mode installer didn't start!
<pauljw> bbl
<JanC> daftykins: weird
<daftykins> i should try an intermediary value to see where is the sweet spot :)
<daftykins> hmm initrd 44MB extracted
<JanC> I'm pretty sure I installed with the full server CD in a 128MiB RAM VM in the early Ubuntu days
<daftykins> ah i'm sure it's no bother with an earlier version
<JanC> around the 8.x era probably
<daftykins> but then, have you got any servers you move up between LTSs and see the extra resource consumption for essentially doing the same job?
<daftykins> i saw quite the climb moving my one from 10.04 to 14.04
<JanC> in servers it's not been that much of a problem for me; in desktops OTOH...
 * JanC needs a 32-64 GiB RAM laptop soon
<JanC> if this keeps going on  :P
<daftykins> haha, yeah i hear you
<JanC> but it's pretty bad actually
<daftykins> i do a bit of virt so i'll want a fair amount in a future machine
<JanC> there is no good reason for that
<JanC> although most of this is because of Chromium
<JanC> my main browser is Firefox, but the 5% of websites that I have open in Chromium need about 5× more memory than all the rest in Firefox  :-(
<JanC> Evolution quite memory-hungry too
<JanC> and Firefox third, but that's to be expected with 300 or so tabs open
<JanC> :P
<JanC> and then there is Compiz/Unity leaking memory like hell
<daftykins> ouch!
<daftykins> yeah i do not keep tabs ;)
<daftykins> do you find the modern DEs justify their usage given how you work with them?
<daftykins> such that something light wouldn't cut it
<JanC> Firefox is 3.1 GiB RES & 4.8 GiB VIRT, so it's actually fine
<JanC> as I have 16 GiB RAM
<daftykins> i dunno, i go by more than 'it works' :D i have this client who keeps open so many that he used to get daily crashes due to flash ads
<JanC> but the "every tab is a 250-350 MiB process" crap from Chromium is completely silly
<JanC> daftykins: I only se flash I want  :)
<JanC> see
<daftykins> does make me wonder how FF 42 will be with the per process design
<JanC> I sort of hope you can disable it...
<daftykins> yeah i know of such functions, just it wouldn't have been the type of client to deal
<JanC> already I need more RAM because they broke the "unloadtab"-style extensions
<JanC> (which were using hacks, to be honest, but it should be a default part of the browser IMNSHO ;) )
<JanC> daftykins: I use https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-style-tab/ BTW, if you wonder how I manage 300+ tabs  :)
<daftykins> ah yeah, i know some folks that speak of it
<daftykins> i'm a tab groups fan myself
<Bashing-om> While slow, I am going to climb into the rain locker. When I finsih grooming my facial foliage I will return to the keyboard.
<daftykins> very good, sir!
<JanC> daftykins: tab groups don't cut it for me, personally
<daftykins> ah
<JanC> I assume they are fine if you keep tabs < 50-100 maybe
<daftykins> also, i thought FF unloaded on clean starts?
<JanC> daftykins: yes, it does
<daftykins> ah so the extensions you mentioned do it continually?
<JanC> that's the interface extensions like unloadtabs/suspendtabs try to re-use
<JanC> they unload tabs that haven't been used for X time
<JanC> haven't been focused
<JanC> and you can set a white-list so that e.g. your webradio tab doesn't get "unloaded"
<JanC> when you re-focus unloaded tabs, they get re-loaded again  :)
<JanC> but even without that, Firefox does much better than the multi-process crap in Chromium, memory-wise
<JanC> Ubuntu Touch is suffering from this too, I think
<daftykins> ah ok :)
<JanC> they don't use Chromium, but the use the same web engine
<daftykins> yeah i've had a bit of an issue with seeing friends and most folk moving to Chrome like it's some kinda Jesus browser
<JanC> and process model, I think
<JanC> daftykins: it has some security advantages, I guess, and the renderer _seems_ to be faster in some tests
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-24
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<nameuser_> Hello
<lotuspsychje> nameuser_: hi
<nameuser_> I'm going to buy a Samsung SSD 850 Evo 120G. Does it work well with Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> very well
 * ObrienDave waves from Englewood, Colorado, USA
<EriC^^> anybody good with lvm?
<daftykins> newp ;x
 * daftykins always avoids it
<lordievader> EriC^^: What's up?
 * lordievader loves lvm
<EriC^^> great :D
<daftykins> heh, imo if you don't get your partitions right the first time you didn't plan well 8D
<lordievader> Whcih reminds me, I need to checkout lvmetad on Ubuntu.
<lordievader> daftykins: I don't have to plan for the future.
<EriC^^> if you're using a live cd to mount an ubuntu using lvm
<EriC^^> you just install lvm2, then vgchange -ay ?
<lordievader> EriC^^: Yes, or lvchange -ay if you just need one lv.
<daftykins> :)
<EriC^^> ok, and then you run lvscan to get the list of partitions?
<lordievader> For that you don't need to activate them.
<EriC^^> i want to mount them
<lordievader> Then you do need to activate them ;)
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> cool, thanks man
<lordievader> Hmm, lvmetad doesn't seem to be available on Ubuntu.
<tgm4883> daftykins: why not have OS on raid 10?
<daftykins> once you have the OS on there you'll find maintenance and drama far worse
<daftykins> far easier to keep an OS beside and simply have the main body of storage as a mount point imo
<daftykins> you'll see folk come in time and time again that've upgraded and killed their RAID setups
<tgm4883> daftykins: doesn't the RAID just look like a single drive though? or are you talking about a setup without a raid card?
<tgm4883> eg. fakeraid
<daftykins> well this user isn't telling us what the RAID setup is, but yeah mdadm setups and what not
<tgm4883> or softraid
<tgm4883> ah ok
 * daftykins pats his hardware RAID
<tgm4883> yea I don't generally deal with that sort of thing. When I dealt with hardware, it was physical raid cards
<daftykins> just the other night a disk decided to go AWOL :) unplugged the SATA power, popped it back in - it was rebuilt within a few hours like nothing ever happened
<tgm4883> and not that onboard raid crap :)
<daftykins> well most Linux folk don't use any of it
<daftykins> they just let Linux handle it in software
<daftykins> i use intel's rapid storage tech for windows customers though
<daftykins> keep their personal data on a RAID 1
<tgm4883> daftykins: surely you mean linux consumers
<tgm4883> or people using something like ZFS
<daftykins> no because i don't put in Linux for anyone
<daftykins> and it's a firmware RAID so i don't think it plays too well with Linux :D
<EriC^^> how do you solve these lts-vivid stuff?
<EriC^^> nouveau wants xserver-xorg-core and installing that removes the lts-vivid ones --> blank screen on reboot
<EriC^^> O.o
<EriC^^> should he use the old kernel that isn't lts-vivid to fix this?
<daftykins> that'd need to be paired up with the older xorg components
<daftykins> bbs
<EriC^^> we installed the old xorg stuff, still not working *shrug*
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> did you track down removing the entire HWE?
<daftykins> +stack
<daftykins> what was even the original issue? nvidia drivers not working?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> yeah i think it removed it all http://termbin.com/frra
<EriC^^> apt-get install xserver-xorg-core made all that happen ^
<daftykins> hmm, and what resulted after that? working nouveau boot?
<EriC^^> nope, blank screen
<daftykins> hrmm, you had an lspci listing at any point?
<EriC^^> nope
<daftykins> could be handy
<EriC^^> yeah
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: see the Samsung 950s finally are the drives we're looking for, for NVMe M.2 :D
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<lotuspsychje> nice! lemme check on those
<daftykins> they dropped the warranty though
<lotuspsychje> wow crazy speeds
<lotuspsychje> 5 years now
<lotuspsychje> still better then 2 years 'legal' waranty though
<lotuspsychje> but the mobo needs to be nvm ready right?
<daftykins> yep, but to have M.2 it would be anyway
<lotuspsychje> this is such good news for my ubuntu store tnx for the tip daftykins
<daftykins> you're really looking at a nice skylake LGA-1151 platform really
<daftykins> np ^_^
<daftykins> NVMe seems to be quite the improvement
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu 64bit LTS + 950 + i5 or i7
<lotuspsychje> gonna rocknroll
<lotuspsychje> !-16 gig ram lol
<lotuspsychje> 8
<daftykins> i wonder how quick working Linux drivers will be, to the party :)
<daftykins> heh i'd totally consider 16GB a minimum now
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: for the average user also?
<lotuspsychje> would be real high end ultrabooks like that for sure
<daftykins> depends on usage really
<daftykins> i think i'm thinking of building for myself mainly when saying that
<lotuspsychje> i dont see alot of 16gig ram+ in my country yet
<lotuspsychje> yeah would be a beast :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: whats max speed for m.2?
<daftykins> well typically you've got a 4x PCI-E slot right now, so whatever the top of PCI-E v3 4x is :)
 * daftykins checks
<daftykins> 500MB/sec it seems
<daftykins> per 1x
<daftykins> ah no 1GB per sec per lane
<daftykins> so it'd be 4GB/sec presumably o0
<TJ-> Drivers for NVMe have been in the kernel since 2012
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<lotuspsychje> so it will totaly max out samsungs new 950 speeds right
<daftykins> doesn't mean they work well :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> 4 times faster then the 850
<daftykins> Microsoft's isn't good yet so Samsung are shipping their own
<TJ-> That's the theory; we also have block multiqueue and may of the block modules have been adapted to use it
<lotuspsychje> samsung is becomming a huge monster
<daftykins> i think you'd be hard pushed seeing the top speeds of contiguous write from the 950s unless you have two in M.2 slots :>
<lotuspsychje> with their popular samsung pay
<lotuspsychje> so for regumar sata boxes best stick to the 850 pro
<lotuspsychje> regular
<lotuspsychje> im gonna do alot of win to ubuntu convertings, mostly sata
<TJ-> Anything on SATA is going to use AHCI
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: and whats max sata bottleneck speed?
<lotuspsychje> 500?
<lotuspsychje> oh here's a nice one: http://www.anandtech.com/show/9650/samsung-announces-950-pro-ssd-their-first-consumer-vnand-nvme-ssd
<TJ-> depends on the controller/device combo generally SATA 3 is 6Gbps max
<lotuspsychje> ok
<daftykins> but it had a high protocol overhead so the most you see in the top SSD benchies is ~500MB/sec
<TJ-> The main benefit of NVMe is it is a PCIe connection without any SATA interface, and it is designed for parallel operations rather than serialised
<daftykins> no NVMe is the protocol, it doesn't influence being in a PCI-E slot
<TJ-> random-write of 100K IOPS is useful
<TJ-> Yes it does
<daftykins> no, earlier M.2 has still been running AHCI just fine
<TJ-> NVMe takes advantage of using the PCI-E lanes
<lotuspsychje> price for the average desktop user will rise though with that 950
<daftykins> sure it takes advantage because AHCI was designed back with mechanical, but the way you worded it was you made it out like *all* PCIe storage is NVMe :>
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: and so does performance
<TJ-> All NVMe is PCIe
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: true
<daftykins> right but not all PCIe is NVMe :>
<lotuspsychje> 16.04 + 950pro sexy
<daftykins> :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its gonna be a wind0ws killer
<daftykins> ...no :)
<lotuspsychje> yes a 10 killer :p
<daftykins> lol no
<lotuspsychje> ill make everyone forget ubuntu remix for sure in my country
<daftykins> oh dear this NAS really is dead, responds to ping but won't even give me the web admin anymore
<lotuspsychje> wich brand
<daftykins> 7 year old WD My Book World Edition II
<lotuspsychje> loool
 * lotuspsychje hates wd
<daftykins> more of a toy :)
<daftykins> nothing wrong with WD \o/
<lotuspsychje> i had so many data loss on those wd books
<daftykins> well, drives are fine, not so much their appliances like this :>
<lotuspsychje> i swear by seagates for mechanical
<daftykins> it's a clients backup drive for her macs, i'm going to call it retirement time now
<daftykins> seriously? they have the shortest warranty length and highest failure rate of all brands on their 3TB models
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: whats your fav hd?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: i dont like too big drives in a box
<daftykins> that 'davidlinuxidiot' user seems to have another of those windows 8.1 Bing edition acer things
<daftykins> TJ-: did you ever solve that guy a while agos boot issues that had one?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i really dont understand why ppl messing with w8 uefi dualboots
<lotuspsychje> i formatted so many boxes single with trusty now
<daftykins> well 8.1 with bind is some retarded edition that's clipped i think from the outset, so probably trying to put on a fully featured OS for free
<lotuspsychje> looool
<daftykins> although actually maybe it was only the default search engines, i don't remember
<daftykins> all i remember is that bug cropping up because they couldn't have another OS installed, due to booting a 32-bit EFI
<daftykins> pretty sure TJ- proved i was wrong about that on these acer models though
<lotuspsychje> that would be a nice comercial MOTD
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Fave? one that works
<lotuspsychje> win10 the retarded edition
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: dont have favorite brands you would buy?
<TJ-> daftykins: yeah, it was a weird issue with the UEFI setup
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: that's pointless. All manufacturers have good and bad batches/models
<lotuspsychje> yes, so you dont buy the ones with bad models
<lotuspsychje> maybe i should have asked favorite model + brand
<lotuspsychje> but nvm :p
<daftykins> now now, your Windows hatred drags down your e-persona :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> win was already a warzone of exploits..
<lotuspsychje> now with the retarded edition...they will hit a worldwide record
<lotuspsychje> spyware and exploit bundle
<daftykins> :( makes me sad to see you act like all OSs aren't without their problems
<lotuspsychje> yeah sure ios9 with siri! lol
<lotuspsychje> another bad nightmare
<lotuspsychje> more stolen celeb pics about to come out
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: not at all, I've been around long enough to realise a 'favourite' is blind bias. Favourites can have bad batches
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you mean investigating a picking carefully is better? thats the lesson out of this?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: when I was still running IT companies we would regularly settle on a particular make/model and then get hit by bad batches (by which I mean failure rates of 25%+ within 6 months)
<lotuspsychje> i see
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: we learned to simply use several different manufacturers/models/technologies to avoid taking a major hit
<lotuspsychje> thats good thinking
<TJ-> it cost less even though the per-unit cost was higher because we couldn't get larger volume discounts, because we saved on the replacement costs
<lotuspsychje> not have the mass similar bugs
<TJ-> Every replacement meant an engineer sent out on site; possibly some data-recovery element, too
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but in the back of your head there must be a base thought os stability too right?
<lotuspsychje> of
<lotuspsychje> you ant go choose random stuff neither right
<lotuspsychje> cant
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: generally, buy the devices the manufacturers stand behind with decent warranties
<lotuspsychje> like the 850pro dangerous 10 years :p
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: enable full smart monitoring and alerting, and act on it
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> we learn years of experience tricks here :p good one TJ-
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I entered the PC business when the IBM PC was released :)
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<lotuspsychje> im little younger started
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I recall for 1 research project the manufacturer shipped me 4 320MB (MB!) SCSI full height external drives directly from the factory because they were keen on winning the supply contract. Back then you could have decent relationships with the manufacturers and their engineers. Nowadays its all about volume and commodity and you have no influence
<lotuspsychje> with c64 for apetizer
<lotuspsychje> thats true
<lotuspsychje> big data world now
<TJ-> Not so much that; but at the comsumer PC end everything is driven on price, and miserly margins
<lotuspsychje> thats why i wanna start business close and personal service
<TJ-> there is no margin for the supplier to provide decent support unless you're buying 100,000 drives
<lotuspsychje> like EriC^^ suggested alibaba container full boxes
<TJ-> If you have a good relationship with the supplier sure, otherwise you might be getting the pickings of the reject bin
<lotuspsychje> so with my small business ill be a nobody
<TJ-> Direct Chinese supply is alll about the personal relationship. Arms-length doesn't work at all
<lotuspsychje> but still make clients happy with decent ubuntu experience
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yes, to make a margin to actually make a living you'll need to provide a level of support they recognise and want and are prepared to pay for.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: so you have to go to the pink bar with the chinese boss to relation lol like in the movies
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: and to make that work for you, you have to automate every possible step of the process from supply to post-sales support so it doesn't eat up your most valuable asset: time
<lotuspsychje> im gonna do business from own home
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: With the Chinese their business culture is all about relationships and helping each other out, getting commissions for introductions, helping other family members, etc.
<lotuspsychje> small, personal, lil more time
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yes, and a pre-configured remote support option that gives you fast and easy access to the customer's PC as soon as they give you permission to connect.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: over ssh?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: We found that was our key selling point. Once we demonstrated connecting to their PC to help them within 5 seconds of a phone call coming in, they loved us
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: For Linux, yes.
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I'd preconfigure a VPN server that all customer's can allow their PC to connect to for support, then connect to their PC using SSH within the VPN tunnel.
<lotuspsychje> nice idea
<lotuspsychje> instant remote solving
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: that way you don't have to worry about getting through their firewall/NAT, since their PC makes the outbound connection to your public server.
<lotuspsychje> but the problem is i dont very like unsecure remote things running 24/7
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: You could even sell them a value-add service: remote health monitoring, and simply have a script on their PC submit the /var/log/ files once a day to you via the VPN, and have automated grepping of them for signs of problems
<daftykins> that's also do-able with VNC listen, albeit sounds a lot safer :D
<lotuspsychje> brrrr no vnc
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> just one from the many moons ago
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: The customer doesn't need the VPN up unless they need help, or for submitting reports, which can auto up/down the VPN
<lotuspsychje> i like the instant remote help for time saving
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: once you've called a customer and warned them about a problem on their PC they weren't aware of, word of how amazing you are will spread rapidly
<lotuspsychje> good hint
<lotuspsychje> hmmm nice+
<lotuspsychje> alot of pc stores i know installing linux, are root on a customers box
<lotuspsychje> and no rights for the user lol
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: use dedicated email for support, where each PC/sale gets a unique email address e.g. "support.<invoice-numer>@support.lotuspsychje.com"
<lotuspsychje> cool
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: have the PC configured to submit reports by email instead of VPN, maybe, and have the address pre-set in the mail client, and a browser bookmark to your customer help login, etc.
<lotuspsychje> yeah browser bookmark surely good idea
<lotuspsychje> as i config firefox with speed dial bookies
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: a week spent preparing such facilities before the business launches will pay back very quickly. Trying to put the process in-place after you start is a nightmare
<lotuspsychje> fast and easy
<lotuspsychje> also good thinking
<lotuspsychje> maube i should make a pstree of the whole process
<lotuspsychje> ill write all the hint togheter
<lotuspsychje> then make flowchart before acting
<TJ-> It's worth using a proper project planning aid for this kind of thing, so you can assign realistic time to the various tasks and identify the critical path
<lotuspsychje> yeah but not everyone is t3ch enough like you to see the truth in IT comerce
<lotuspsychje> my school lesson for the business degree, they wanted to meet other IT business togheter with me, and they even didnt understand what 'barebone' was
<TJ-> There's a neat Project Planner I use; on my Trusty install right now, trying to recall what its called. Rational Plan I think. Very good value, and very well worth it
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<TJ-> see http://www.rationalplan.com/project-management-products.php
<TJ-> I use the MultiProject version but you'd be fine with the SingleProject
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<TJ-> Single is free for Linux, but the US$57 is extremely good value if you choose to buy
<TJ-> daftykins: did you see davidlinuxidiot's Acer solution!?
<TJ-> Acer UEFI defaults to booting the first valid Boot Menu entry. Re-ordering the entries on the "Boot" Setup screen works.
<TJ-> F12 key at boot brings up the Boot Menu, too
<daftykins> he already had WBM at the end and the disk first, i thought that was all that was needed
<TJ-> daftykins: It seems as if the Boot menu only lists 8 entries, so Ubuntu never showed up even though it was in the boot menu.
<TJ-> It seems as if the Boot menu is always populated by the fixed and removable device loaders first, which pushes everything else off the menu
<TJ-> sorry, pushes it off the *displayed* menu
<TJ-> I suspect number 9 would have been Ubuntu, since efibootmgr showed Windows was Boot0002 and Ubuntu Boot0003
<daftykins> haha, oh dear that's an odd one
<daftykins> seems Acer need to go on our bad guys list
<TJ-> Yeah, no wonder we've been caught out by it so many times!
<TJ-> At least we now know what to do without hours of frustration :)
<daftykins> weird how the standard disk device doesn't pass to GRUB ok
<TJ-> I suspect because it's trying the Simple Media Path (EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI)
<TJ-> I recall solving one of these by copying the grub boot loader to that path
<TJ-> So it's an InsydeH2O BIOS issue, not just Acer
<TJ-> s/BIOS/UEFI/
<TJ-> I'll save the photos of the Setup screen; might be helpful later
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 41.0+build3-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 42524 kB, installed size 102656 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-16-04-lts-aims-to-be-an-os-with-great-accessibility-features-492672.shtml
<lordievader> Good morning
<daftykins> O_.
<daftykins> the weekend is upon us
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-26
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> pauljw: what's new?
<daftykins> good week?
<pauljw> not much new here, yep, good week.  you?
<daftykins> yeah not bad thanks :) wintery times approaching though :(
<pauljw> yeah, won't be long.  hope it's still a couple more months before I have put the park the bike for the winter.
<daftykins> motorbike, or?
<pauljw> yep, '09 1200 Sportster
<wileee> ah, harley, used to ride myself from two stroke to four
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> all my family do but i stick to pedal power
<wileee> same here now
<wileee> there is a guy in my hood with a tiny 2 stroke on a bike, moves along quite well, below the law here.
<pauljw> been a rough season for me, hit a deer in May and have just got back on about 3 weeks ago
<wileee> wow, you're lucky
<daftykins> :S
<pauljw> :) mostly, did have a broken collar bone, shoulder blade, six broken ribs and a collapsed lung.
<daftykins> did you get injured much?
<daftykins> oh wow that's basically exactly the same injuries i had last year from my cycling accident
<daftykins> scapula break?
<wileee> morphine drip in the hosp
<pauljw> yep
<pauljw> yep
<daftykins> do you find it only hurts when you try to grasp your shoulder blade behind your back?
<daftykins> all forward movement etc is fine?
<pauljw> yeah, over head and behind are still pretty rough
<daftykins> i did the scapula, 4 ribs, small lung puncture and 5 stitched to my head which made me go a bit funny
<pauljw> glad you're okay
<daftykins> thanks, and you :D
<pauljw> thks
<daftykins> that taught me to ride without a helmet again
<daftykins> not that it would've changed the result
<pauljw> my helmet took a bit of a beating, so i suppose i'm glad to have had it on
<daftykins> more importantly, what became of the bike?
<daftykins> mine got away without a scratch practically
<pauljw> mine was a little more than a scratch, but it was fixed long before i was ready to ride again.  biggest expense was new fuel tank
<pauljw> mostly cosmetics on the right side
<daftykins> ah thats good
<pauljw> the bad thing is that i won't be able to return to work, the arthritis in my shoulder is severe enough that i am unable to build strength to be able to work.
<daftykins> oh that sucks, i was only 29 last year so bounced back ok
<pauljw> ah, lucky guy, i'm 62 and things just don't bounce back like they used to.  :)
<daftykins> d'aww
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ObrienDave> *waves* i thought this channel was dying again
<lotuspsychje> lol ObrienDave
<lotuspsychje> welcome to the age of idle
<ObrienDave> hasn't been a lot of good stuff to snark about in #u ;P
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> alot of wily news on softpedia
<lotuspsychje> beta2
<ObrienDave> yup, i got the "adam conrad" email earlier this week
<lotuspsychje> interesting this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/introducing-pinguy-builder-a-remastersys-alternative-for-remixing-ubuntu-492831.shtml
<ObrienDave> about time. sheesh. i love remastersys
<lotuspsychje> alot of users ask for this
<ObrienDave> YAY
<lotuspsychje> bbl cheers guys
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hi there MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: found some interesting: http://news.softpedia.com/news/introducing-pinguy-builder-a-remastersys-alternative-for-remixing-ubuntu-492831.shtml
<hypermist> Hah lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> yowza cfhowlett :p:p
<cfhowlett> whasssssssssssssssssssssssup!????
<lotuspsychje> lol
<hypermist> BADUMTISH cfhowlett :)
<lotuspsychje> its partyyyy cfhowlett in da house
<hypermist> I wish i could party... :(
<cfhowlett> hypermist, you can.  your customized ubuntu has arrived.  enjoy.  http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home_files/hml.2.jpg
<hypermist> YUSSS cfhowlett :)
<hypermist> Lol
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<cfhowlett> I just don't know how you can seriously expect to compete against hannah montana linux ...
 * hypermist starts the download ;)
<hypermist> Kidding
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MonkeyDust> ubuntana
<hypermist> xD
<MonkeyDust> (bad joke)
<lotuspsychje> monty werewolfy
<cfhowlett> oh, hey since we're naming things ... next alphabet letter is X.  any ideas for Mark Shuttleworth?  I got as far as "X-rated ..." but can't complete
<hypermist> X-ReFarted
<hypermist> :)
<MonkeyDust> http://a-z-animals.com/animals/x-ray-tetra/
<cfhowlett> end of the list though
<MonkeyDust> http://www.animalstown.com/animals/animals-x.php
<MonkeyDust> xenartha looks like a pangolin
<cfhowlett> yep
<MonkeyDust> well, plenty lists...
<cfhowlett> xenophobic xenartha
<MonkeyDust> or x-legged
<cfhowlett> xenodochial means "friendly to strangers"
<cfhowlett> xenial = friendly relationship between host and guest
<MonkeyDust> xena warrior princess
<cfhowlett> xena is a name.  we need an adjective!
<cfhowlett> http://adjectivesthatstartwithx.facts.co/x-adjectivesthatstartwithx.php
<cfhowlett> !  of course!  xenomorphic!
<ubot5> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> xenomorphic xantis                      an unfriendly yak ...
<cfhowlett> http://www.answers.com/Q/What_are_some_animals_that_begin_with_the_letter_X
<MonkeyDust> there, i'm now in wily
<lotuspsychje> in vb
<cfhowlett> I'm still angry at BDFL.  I mean, how can you NOT name it Wiley Coyote???
<MonkeyDust> in vmware
<lotuspsychje> lol cfhowlett
<MonkeyDust> and Road Runner, instead of Raring Ringtail
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cfhowlett> I know right?
<cfhowlett> and totally missed an opportunity to sneak in a NSFW name
<lotuspsychje> and change canonical in marvel
<cfhowlett> LOL
<MonkeyDust> rumor has it, that raring raring is the result of a bet: someone challenged shuttleworth to have 'ring ring' in the codename
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<lotuspsychje> !brainstorm
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> where did that go
<cfhowlett> so I think we can presume " ... zebra" in a couple of years?
<lotuspsychje> zilly zebra :p
<MonkeyDust> 17.04 will be Z
<lotuspsychje> and what will happen after Z? start with a again?
<lotuspsychje> or a new ara
<lotuspsychje> with the numbers
<MonkeyDust> the ~/.ssh/config file is really neat, i wonder why i havent discovered it earlier
<cfhowlett> well we didn't actually use all 24 letters, did we
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<lotuspsychje> breezy
<lotuspsychje> !4.10
<ubot5> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !5.04
<ubot5> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<cfhowlett> right
<lotuspsychje> !6.04
<lotuspsychje> !6.10
<ubot5> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<MonkeyDust> 6.10 was my first release
<cfhowlett> ACXYZ are still available? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<lotuspsychje> redhat was my first here
<cfhowlett> feisty fawn
<lotuspsychje> !feisty
<ubot5> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<cfhowlett> yep.   my first *buntu
<lotuspsychje> nostalgy rrrr
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: afternoon mate
<MonkeyDust> the login screen was with the africa, drums, at the time
<MonkeyDust> african*
<cfhowlett> and the circle of friends.  naked friends.
<lotuspsychje> hmmm cant recall that
<TJ-> Heya :) Any idea what package we post live-ISO failure-to-boot bugs under? Technically its isolinux/syslinux, but I seen to recall there's a live-image package to report against
<cfhowlett> TJ-,  what version?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: this circle lol?
<lotuspsychje> http://s306.photobucket.com/user/paawkx/media/ubuntu-boobs-1209596653846.jpg.html
<TJ-> Release? I've tested 14.04 and 15.10 so far
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  yes, use isolinux, the ubuntu guys will put it in the right category
<cfhowlett> hmm.  I don't recall that one ...
<TJ-> Annoyingly it seems the bug-fix I contributed to syslinux for this back in 2009 isn't in the Ubuntu image
<cfhowlett> TJ-,  as 15.10 is still in beta, there should be a beta reporting on the launchpad
<TJ-> cfhowlett: Yeah, but as it also affects 14.04 as well I don't want to make it 15.10 specific
<lotuspsychje> that neverwinter guy tested his gtx 970 on 15.10 and works there
<lotuspsychje> something must be happening with drivers
<TJ-> I think I'll post against syslinux and let Colin Watson know about it
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys awake?
<TJ-> could be bug 1325801 I'll check whether that matches what is in the ISO images
<ubot5> bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Wily) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<TJ-> Although I've not used usb-creator, it's a syslinux issue
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: what you used to make the stick?
<TJ-> I know the cause; I'm annoyed the syslinux fix isn't in the hybrid isolinux boot-sector since I fixed this back in 2009!
<TJ-> Some BIOS, when doing a manual boot device selection, pass an incorrect boot device number to the bootstrap code, which means when it tries to read its remaining code it accesses the wrong device
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: 'dd'
<lotuspsychje> most bugs i find, related to usb sticks
<TJ-> It is/was a pretty common issue across many BIOS; UEFI doesn't suffer thankfully, but for older systems its always a possible gotchya
<TJ-> Aha! The MBRs all define "BIOS_kbdflags = 0x417" but none are using it to detect the over-ride key!
<lotuspsychje> http://store.steampowered.com/app/241930/
<lotuspsychje> looking great, i wanna see this1 running on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> blood and gore, intense violence?
<lotuspsychje> nice grafix and opensource Os :p
<MonkeyDust> i'm still into old school DOOM for dos
<lotuspsychje> loool
<TJ-> Grrr, the system causing the issue is the same one I did the fix for back in 2009! So easy to forget :)
<MonkeyDust> really, i'm no gamer
<lotuspsychje> me not much neither, but this nice
<lotuspsychje> !info cmus
<ubot5> cmus (source: cmus): lightweight ncurses audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-7 (vivid), package size 202 kB, installed size 684 kB
<MonkeyDust> i guess this unity/fud guy was here yesterday too, with a different name
<daftykins> \o
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-27
 * daftykins yawns
<daftykins> late night pizza time
<Bashing-om> cookies for me for the win .
<daftykins> :O i am jealous
<OerHeks> cookies +1
<Bashing-om> I am not supposed to, but a few cookies, what can it possibly hurt ? And they are so satisfing . Maybe just 2 more ?
<OerHeks> Don't let them go old.
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: No Way ! .. I do take care of what is really important. Zip lock bags ! LOL - No protection, be a shame for good cookies to grow old, there is a fix for that !
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/09/ubuntu-15-10-beta-download
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-firmware
<ubot5> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.143.3 (vivid), package size 24170 kB, installed size 84290 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-firmware wily
<ubot5> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.148 (wily), package size 28436 kB, installed size 103315 kB
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MonkeyDust> yes
<MonkeyDust> what is ldconfig used for? the man page isnt clear
<TJ-> it maintains the system library cache so when executables declare dependencies on shared objects it they can be linked quickly
<MonkeyDust> in what way is that useful?
<TJ-> "ldd /path/to/binary/executable" will show the shared libraries required
<TJ-> It means that ld.so can determine the exact shared object to link in at run-time without scanning the file-system for each executed process
<EriC^^> so it's like locate but for libraries?
<TJ-> A bit more fundamental. Without the cache ld.so cannot find the libraries, and any dynamically linked executable (99.9999% of them) will fail to start
<lotuspsychje> good evening fellas
<Bashing-om> shift change already ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah its early morning here Bashing-om :p
<lotuspsychje> cant sleep
<lotuspsychje> 1h49
<Bashing-om> Well lotuspsychje ; Here we are once more, keeping company .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hows the channel been behaving so far
<Bashing-om> For a weekend .. been real nice . No dramma . Kinda slowed down now .
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Phone-Estimate-25k
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<Bashing-om> Maybe, going to have impact yet . Mark may know what he is doing, recon ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> well i rather trust ubuntu on devices then any other Os
<lotuspsychje> i really dont like 'internet of things' goes neither
<lotuspsychje> but with ubuntu on it, at least we are pretty safe
<Bashing-om> Yeah, I am dyed in the wool - spent the time - and want no other .
<lotuspsychje> :p:p
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: did you see that mycroft thing yet?
<lotuspsychje> wileee: good evening to you too
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Nope .. may have heard a bit but rings no loud bell ; What's up .
<wileee> lotuspsychje, evening
<lotuspsychje> philipballew: good evening!
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/08/14/meet-mycroft-open-source-artificial-intelligence-powered-by-snappy/
<lotuspsychje> internet of things...
<TJ-> Do you know why it's called Mycroft?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: no?
<TJ-> Sherlock Holmes older, wiser, brother ;0
<TJ-> from the stories of Sir Arthur Conan-Doyle
<lotuspsychje> never heard of this brother
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: seems i needed the restricted-extras on the dell lubuntu to make wifi work, solved :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Wow ! What is in restricted-extras in relation to WIFI drivers ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: seems like the restricted broadcom driver in the extras did the trick
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: also had to remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<Bashing-om> I had no idea that the BCM driver was a part of the package .. just goes to show .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah, normally i add options at setup: 3rd party drivers enabled and updates
<lotuspsychje> but i could enable on lubuntu for some reason
<lotuspsychje> could not*
<lotuspsychje> hey nicomachus
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: installing restricted-extras did the trick on the lubuntu dell wifi
<lotuspsychje> and purge bcmwl driver
<lotuspsychje> ping
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<lotuspsychje> its waking hour :p
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje - yep, still waking up here :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> all ok there?
<ducasse> fine thanks, back to work today for you?
<lotuspsychje> yep 2 days, then 3 days off
<lotuspsychje> finally a lil time to continue business
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
 * Exterminador is testing a ame!
<nacc> sometimes i wonder if people realize what a distribution is and why things are the versions they are ... it's helping keep you from breaking your system altogether
<nacc> ah well
<Bashing-om> Like children - learning to care for a puppy - all in the care and feeding .
<Bashing-om> ( I was a ubuntu child at one time )
<nacc> yeah, I am just feeling impatient today
<nacc> Bashing-om: you make a good point, though :)
 * nacc goes to pet the dogs to calm down
<Bashing-om> My thought, as I have had great teachers, what we teach others today will benefit others far in the future .
<nicomachus> I really need to make the switch to firefox from Chrome.
<nicomachus> but I can't get past the idea of losing the google integration in Chrome
<nacc> Bashing-om: it's a good thought :)
<Bashing-om> I switched from FireFox to G-chrome, and I am not going back . When I do install 16.04 as my working system, however, I think I will go with chromium this time around .
<nicomachus> I just like the philosophy of firefox so much more... and on Android it allows extensions and Chrome doesn't.
<nicomachus> So it's the only way I can use uBlock Origin on Android.
<Bashing-om> I am getting way way behind the times .. as I do not use these new fangeled gadgets . This ole desktop serves my desires well . But OH the price I am going to pay for not keeping up .
<nicomachus> well I just had to show an old lady how to share a link to a news article on facebook... so you're winning there.
<Bashing-om> LOL . I recon I do do what I need to in order to know .
<OerHeks> nicomachus, this joke 'old news' got me :-D
<OerHeks> sorry, i am hilarious trumpicated
<nicomachus> trumpicated? lol
 * OerHeks loves to make own words
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Good that you are not in the US .. as " trumpicated " Might have a different interpretation for the upcoming Presidential elections here .
<OerHeks> I know, the debate tonight was all over our news
<OerHeks> Like that golf dude dies, never heard of him before, 87 years .. also 87 kids died in Allepo Syria.
<OerHeks> I wish Michelle Obama entered the campaigne .. sure she wins.
<Bashing-om> I am not real happy with either choice .. not sure uet what decision I will make for the election ( not that it counts a lot, as it is the electorial college that has the say for the next president ) .
 * nicomachus is in the US...
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: And in a quandry also for the elections ?
<nicomachus> not really. I have my issues that are important to me.
<nicomachus> I also work in politics... but at a very low level. Not anywhere near presidential campaigns.
<Bashing-om> Well, some have got to work politics, glad you have the interest . and pleased I do not work it .
<OerHeks> Glad you have work \0/
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-27
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<nicomachus> good evening
<lotuspsychje> hey nicomachus how are you?
<lotuspsychje> good day to all
<ducasse> morning all
<OerHeks> hello tuesday
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * Bashing-om recognizes nicomach1s . Good help is hard to come by; WB .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-28
<frost_> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Awhhh lotuspsychje , the atmosphere improves .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om :p
<Bashing-om> hey .. Are you rested up from holiday ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah sure, the holiday itself was to rest :p
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: now 3 days off work, nice
<lotuspsychje> morning de-facto
<de-facto> good morning :)
<Bashing-om> R&R - rest and recupperation .
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day guys, breakfast time
<ducasse> \o
<Bashing-om>  I am done .. Yak at yall later . I am outta here .
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - wb
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse how r u today
<lotuspsychje> iv been mailing to a company to make 50 usb's with company name
<ducasse> good, thanks - and you?
<lotuspsychje> but i asked to be ntfs
<lotuspsychje> fine here tnx :p
<ducasse> blank usb sticks?
<ducasse> just fs?
<lotuspsychje> 8gig usb sticks as promo material for company logo
<ducasse> ic. expensive?
<lotuspsychje> will depend on the type of usb and how many boughts
<lotuspsychje> im not sure yet wich model ill grab
<lotuspsychje> but think around 300-500 euro
<ducasse> why not put ubuntu installer on them?
<lotuspsychje> well the idea is to get them pics/documents rescue data
<lotuspsychje> most of my friends/customers wouldnt have an idea howto install ubuntu
<ducasse> sad :( they don't know what they're missing.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: good idea, but most of the ppl i know are starters (from previous windows)
<ducasse> i get that, better someone do it for them, at least until they get more used to it.
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> and the xenial usb creator has become so easy
<lotuspsychje> if really want, they can make it real easy
<ducasse> not tried it, tbh.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lubuntu xenial is also become fantastic
<lotuspsychje> best version ever
<ducasse> i have high hopes for lxqt, even though i'll probably not switch back to a full de again.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje, ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: me neither, but on some machines very handy
<lotuspsychje> really looks adult on xenial :p
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: 'mature', you mean :) 'adult' sounds very... xxx :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats what i meant
<BluesKaj> adult means grown up, to me  :-)
<ducasse> you probably know better than me :)
<lotuspsychje> ive sended a mail to BQ also to work togheter
<BluesKaj> nothing to do with xxx...that's your youthful "energy" showing :-)
<lotuspsychje> to ask for discount on larger buy ammounts
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: had they changed the theme for xenial? think i read a blog post or something about lxde.
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i'm too old to have youthful energy :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lubuntu 16.04 has a new default wallpaper, think the theme remains the same
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: but overall feeling is rocksolid now, and still lightweight
<lotuspsychje> they got a lot of bugs out for sure
<lotuspsychje> and it was 32bit version tested, so great job
<lotuspsychje> on old dell inspiron 1300
<BluesKaj> bought a sdcard from amazon about 5 weeks ago, they still haven't charged me for it, same for a hdmi to dvi cable . I received the goods ..no shipping charges or payment from my bank acct or visa card have been taken ...almost seems fishy to me since the vendors are in chaina
<BluesKaj> china even
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> overseas taking over the world :p
<BluesKaj> amazon has my financial data, but i'm wondering what's going on with the vendor
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys city walk
 * nacc reiterates that keydns must be a troll
<OerHeks> ♬lonely people
<OerHeks> mint<>ubuntu flamewar ♬
<OerHeks> ♬lets update now
<OerHeks> samba and clamav updates
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<OerHeks> lotus :-)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: :p
<OerHeks> ♬ lotuspsychje is back
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> my stomac keeping me insomnia again grr
<lotuspsychje> !info childsplay
<ubot5> childsplay (source: childsplay): Suite of educational games for young children. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.5-1 (xenial), package size 19818 kB, installed size 27323 kB
<OerHeks> stomac .. children games .. are you pregnant?
<lotuspsychje> installed that on the xenial lubuntu for the kids of customer
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> tuxcart and supertux for the boy
<lotuspsychje> childsplay for the girl
<lotuspsychje> chromium didnt like the online frozen flash games too much
<OerHeks> lots of free games @ steam too
<lotuspsychje> yeah but its an older dell so
<lotuspsychje> oh perhaps the lighter games sure
<OerHeks> from #ubuntu-server ... https://www.agwa.name/blog/post/how_to_crash_systemd_in_one_tweet  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1628687
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1628687 in systemd (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Assertion failure when PID 1 receives a zero-length message over notify socket" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> oO
<dax> and -devel, and -offtopic
<dax> pretty popular lol
<dax> (unsurprising, because systemd)
<OerHeks> this works for non-root user, so pretty ugly.
<OerHeks> ugly as in not started with a CVE request.
<OerHeks> i love betatesters without notice.
<Bashing-om> yeah, we wade in, and never know how deep the water is going to get .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-29
<OerHeks> because we can swim ♬
<Bashing-om> Oh but for the hope of swimming .. THAT is why I do this .
<OerHeks> I am not sure why i do this .. or what i do exactly.
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: ^ slap me around when I do something stupid ? I do appreciate that my back side is taken care of .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Where did you come from ? Did I miss ya in the channel invite ? OH I did I Did miss you . Yikes !
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> insomnia
<Bashing-om> well. happens to the best of us . Good thing we are here to keep ya occupied. We do do our best .
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> morning all
<OerHeks> hi there ducasse
<ducasse> good morning OerHeks, how are you?
<OerHeks> i can not hear you, 1001+ parakeets are making noise outside
<ducasse> lol
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuscomputers> ive just mailed to Bq and they say theyve stopped producing tablets & smartphones with ubuntu
<lotuscomputers> : (
<lotuscomputers> all they have left is Outlet models with dead pixels n such
<ducasse> too bad :(
<OerHeks> systemD vul fixed, update ready
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3094-1/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuscomputers> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotu
<BluesKaj> lotus
<lotuscomputers> :p
<BluesKaj> what's up?
<lotuscomputers> BluesKaj: bad news, got mail from BQ they stop producing tablets & phones with ubuntu
<lotuscomputers> they got like 20 m10 tablets left..
<BluesKaj> bummer, not enough advertizing perhaps
<lotuscomputers> not sure whats going on
<lotuscomputers> ill have to find another way to get tablets n phones now
<BluesKaj> are you distributing/selling them?
<lotuscomputers> i planned to
<lotuscomputers> but with 20 devices left, i wont so it
<lotuscomputers> i cant risk being sold out to my own customers right
<BluesKaj> makes sense
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-30
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> \o
<lotuscomputers> good noon to all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuscomputers> hey BluesKaj & Bashing-om
<BluesKaj> hi lotuscomputers
<Bashing-om> lotuscomputers: Hey !! Up and have new bussines operational ?
<lotuscomputers> Bashing-om: im still doing much paperwork
<lotuscomputers> Bashing-om: website not fully ready and BQ sold out : (
<Bashing-om> Well, Just more to do - but making progress, huh .
<lotuscomputers> but the good news is ubuntu says there's a new device comming?
<lotuscomputers> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<lotuscomputers> Bashing-om: yes, grows bit by bit...im looking for royalty free icons right now
<lotuscomputers> Bashing-om: i mailed BQ and they told me 20 devices left of the m10
<Bashing-om> lotuscomputers: " sold out is a good thing ... overall .. due to popular demand !
<lotuscomputers> Bashing-om: well BQ staff said in mail also, they dont have plans to produce new ones (for this moment)
<lotuscomputers> so not sure what to think of the real reason yet
<Bashing-om> Myriads of details to take care of in getting a web based operation going ! Just not so simple, I guess .
<lotuscomputers> yea
<lotuscomputers> and i want it to be specific aswell
<lotuscomputers> opensource and back to basics
 * lotuscomputers is browsing iconfever.com
 * Bashing-om is avoiding insomnia attack .
<lotuscomputers> :p
<lotuscomputers> hey there ducasse
<ducasse> hi, lotus - all well?
<lotuscomputers> yeah great
<ducasse> my pc spontaneously rebooted today, turned out the cat had stepped on the reset button :)
<lotuscomputers> lol
<lotuscomputers> cats are so smart
<lotuscomputers> sudo reboot :p
<nicomachus> I have to put my out of reach of the cats or they'll sleep on it because it blows warm air
<nicomachus> and my cats have long fur... I don't need that gunking things up
<ducasse> mine too, and the reset button is placed on top of the front...
<nicomachus> I have mine inside of a cabinet.
<ducasse> i'll just rip out the connector to the motherboard, problem solved :) the fur thing is another problem, though.
<daftykins> hey guys \o
<daftykins> finally back home :)
<ducasse> yay - wb :)
<daftykins> thank ye!
<daftykins> i see irssi has some security woes since i left - but i've no idea how to get 0.8.20 onto my 14.04 machine here
<daftykins> well, VM :P
<ducasse> check backports?
<daftykins> seems the xenial version follows its' own numbers too
<daftykins> !info irssi xenial
<ubot5> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.19-1ubuntu1.2 (xenial), package size 678 kB, installed size 2466 kB
<daftykins> have to admit i have no idea on backports unless i'd just enable that in sources then update
<nacc> not there in backports
<nacc> use rmadison for these kinds of queries
<daftykins> who or what is that?
<nacc> daftykins: it's a tool to query the state of the archive
<nacc> well a webservice that reflects the archive
<nacc> e.g., `rmadison search irssi` will show you all published versions in ubuntu
<nacc> rmadison search irssi -u debian will show you all published versions in debian
<daftykins> which repos does it query against though, just whatever is enabled on the host system?
<daftykins> since you mention debian that sounds kinda platform agnostic
<nacc> daftykins: it doens't use your host system at all, it queries the archives directly
<nacc> https://qa.debian.org/madison.php for debian, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi for ubuntu
<nacc> in any case no backports publication of irssi
<daftykins> righty-o, just trying to get an understanding
<nacc> but 0.8.20 isn't even in 16.10
<nacc> it is in debian/unstable so might need a merge or backport of the security fixes
<daftykins> it's only a matter of time until people start trolling with the issues i guess
<nacc> daftykins: i'd assume the security team will backport the fixes everywehre if they are CVEs
<ducasse> daftykins: got a new das keyboard 4 pro! \o/
<daftykins> :D
<ducasse> ordered a new ap today, that'll be fun also :)
<daftykins> i was definitely getting some joint issues on my left hand with the cherry reds in this keyboard but i've not thought about what to do about it yet
<daftykins> seems like reds are fine for games, then i had no ideas with the blues in my old das
<daftykins> er no problems, hah
<nacc> heh
<ducasse> the cherry blues in this das seem a lot better than whatever was in the razer.
 * nacc is tempted to rant on what garbage it might be, if this user is right, and a game is out that requires you to update your nvidia drivers to a released as of a few days ago driver
<nacc> what binary garbage
<daftykins> it's nothing to do with being a binary, it's simply how drivers behave these days
<daftykins> i just had it installing Forza Horizon 3 on my PC here, it wanted the latest since it's tweaked for the game - so-called nvidia 'game ready' drivers
<nacc> daftykins: seems nuts to me still :)
<nacc> daftykins: i guess it's all in lockstep
<nacc> but i still hate it :)
<daftykins> lockstep?
<nacc> the drivers have to update with the newest games
<nacc> just a strange world
<daftykins> i must say i fail to see why it would apply to Linux given most of these bleeding edge titles are unlikely to even run there
<nacc> daftykins: yeah i was surprised, but i guess maybe some games have support
<nacc> dunno
<daftykins> doubt it, Forza here is gonna be a huge DX12 one
<daftykins> i've yet to see how modern nvidia card + driver performance fairs versus Windows, it always struck me as a dumb move for a Linux gamer to upgrade and accept a huge performance cut solely for their OS choices
<nacc> daftykins: this person was referring to some specific game, i've already forgotten which one
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-01
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Howdy lotuspsychje .. shift change already ? been real slow .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om yes change of guard :p
<Bashing-om> I napped out this AM after my insomnia attack .. I may lurk about for a spell yet :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> few days work for me now, will keep my sleepy :p
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^ long time no see
<Bashing-om> A tired body and mind makes for a good sleep. yes ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: thats very correct, you still work or retirement?
<Bashing-om> retired ! .. else why could I do this ? .. as much as I love it .
<lotuspsychje> lol you lucky man!
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: but they all say, once retired they have less time then before, is that true?
<Bashing-om> HUH ?? They lie ! Now the time is yours to spend as you want ( of you did the prior prudent planning ) - still cutting grass and raising grand kids .
<lotuspsychje> lol lol
<Bashing-om> I planned and worked hard to get to this ( Hey I was promised this a long time past ) ,, and believe me I like it a lot better than punching someone else's time clock !
<lotuspsychje> thats great to hear
<lotuspsychje> good deserved rest after a hard work
<lotuspsychje> thios generation of now, thinks otherwise: 50-50% private-work time
<Bashing-om> Oh .. I work harder now than ever .. but it is a labor of love ,, in that I do full time now what I used to have to squeeze in the time for .
<lotuspsychje> what is time anyway...
<lotuspsychje> when one feels good, time flys anyway
<Bashing-om> You know .. that is one of the pressing questions that the pysysist are asking .. and they say that time is nothing like what we perceive it . Not even close .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Bashing-om> However ! .. I still cherish the time I have and the manner I expend what allotment I might have .. I bestow it on lotuspsychje if I so desire and lotuspsychje accepts same as he disires .. Now how lucky am I ?
<lotuspsychje> thats great attitude
<Bashing-om> And time for a smoke break .. I will return - but feed my habit !
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Bashing-om> Still slow in the channel ,, and it a Friday , Are we - helpers - becoming expendable ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu running so fine on machines
<lotuspsychje> we are at the side of the road
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<baizon> wth
<baizon> all freenode server are gone
<lotuspsychje> didnt see splits here yet
<ducasse> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse how are you today
<lotuspsychje> no cats around :p
<ducasse> still waking up, the cat has just gone out :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> system is safe
<ducasse> i'll open the door on the side later today and remove the connector to the motherboard
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> who needs and antivirus when a cat hunting bugs out :p
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> allright mates, brekfast times
<lotuspsychje> have a supernice day
<lotuspsychje> ; )
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Bashing-om> Another good day in our neighborhood ?
<ducasse> Bashing-om: weekend, so quiet as usual.
<Bashing-om> It has become toooo quiet . Consequently, my learning curve is taking a downward spiral . I often wander away from the channel  and see what other learning avenues I can develope . If it ain't broke, can not fix it - huh .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-10-02
<OerHeks> pancakes ♬
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> yes please!
<Bashing-om> Oh Shiskabob .. I just finished beans ,, and I cud a had PanCakes !
<brushdemon> anal?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<lotuspsychje> good evening guys
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-25
<EriC^> morning guys
<EriC^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<jink> Hi.
<nicomachus> oerheks: something something install inside a faraday cage
<oerheks> i don't trust those Q about untrusted people
<nicomachus> just makes it all sound so fishy. I don't wanna be involved in supporting your pentesting machine or cp hoarder or whatever it is you're doing on there that you're worried about "untrusted people"
<daftykins> :S
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<oerheks> :-)
<EriC^^> :)
<Bashing-om> nacc: Any notion who is handling 17.10's release notes ?
<nacc> Bashing-om: it's just a wiki page
<nacc> Bashing-om: so anyone who can write them :)
<nacc> Bashing-om: is there something you need in there?
<Bashing-om> nacc: No, I have no present need. We were just windering on the forum : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372488 . I have no idea of how to respond .
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<nacc> Bashing-om: reading
<nacc> they are already there, i mea
<nacc> and the various teams, typically, after the current freeze spend some time adding docs
<Bashing-om> nacc: Sorry, system froze up and rebooted . will pass the above along . thanks.
<nacc> Bashing-om: np
<daftykins> D:
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-26
<Alsophila> Hello everyone!
<Bashing-om> hey Alsophila ;; This your 1st linux install ?
<Alsophila> Yes! This is Ubuntu studio!
<Bashing-om> Wonderful, I take it that you are into media management ?
<Alsophila> I'm just a student. I used to study graphic designs but now computer science:)
<Alsophila> Maybe after my graduation I could make some tools or plug-ins useful in graphic designing...
<Alsophila> Ubuntu is quite energy-saving! My battery is 49% and still have 2 hours to use!
<Bashing-om> Alsophila: :) ^ what makes ubuntu what it is .. community support and the thousands that pour over the code to make it better .
<daftykins> lol, Linux has always been a battery murderer on laptops for me
<Bashing-om> daftykins: power user that he is :)
<daftykins> haha
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<ducasse> morning all
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: trying to flash my phone with magic-device-tool
<ducasse> flash what - ubports?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> i get a device not found
<lotuspsychje> OTA2 is out on ubports
<ducasse> you still haven't given up on ubuntu on mobile? ;)
<EriC^^> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: nop :p
<ducasse> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> what are you guys up to?
<ducasse> not much happening yet, i just logged on
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hey mate, installing ubports to phone
<EriC^^> cool
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<EriC^^> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, EriC^^
<lordievader> How are you two?
<jink> Epic.
<ducasse> good morning lordievader, jink
<lotuspsychje> yessss its installing
<lotuspsychje> seems like i needed the Git version instead of snap MDT cause thats installing all requiered stuff
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ubports logo loading now :p
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: \o/
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<EriC^^> good bot
<EriC^^> who's a good bot? who's a good bot? yes you are, yes you are
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> work day guys
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<lordievader> !cookie | ubot5
<ubot5> ubot5: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jink> -__-
<jink> lordievader: Wow!  You're such a great helper, you deserve to be smacked around a bit with a large trout!
<lordievader> How rude.
<jink> Zo ben ik. :)
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<ducasse> !botsnack
<ubot5> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<EriC^^> :)
<Bashing-om> rebooting - system maintenance - back soonest .
<Alsophila> Hi everyone :)
<daftykins> o/
<Alsophila> OMG I love gedit
<Alsophila> Auto-indent is so nice for doing notes,
<daftykins> hah, nano for me :P
<Alsophila> And same for programming...
<daftykins> i would expect there are far better editors out there for that
<Alsophila> Is there some editors faster? My laptop is slow...
<daftykins> what's the system spec?
<Alsophila> Just an old laptop from 2012...
<Alsophila> Thinkpad x200 tablet with SL9400
<daftykins> daym, i give away desktops with core 2 duos
<Alsophila> Only an on-board graphic chip...
<daftykins> mmm that'll suck on Loonix
<Alsophila> I bought it just for taking it out to paint something...
<Alsophila> And Ubuntu Studio is quite energy-saving than Windows7
<daftykins> mmm no it's really not
<daftykins> must be something else going on :D
<Alsophila> And my tablet pen will have better performance in gimp and krita...
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-27
<daftykins> that also seems quirky
<daftykins> as is replying to someone who left
 * daftykins whistles 
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> 2 days off here
<lotuspsychje> all good you EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> niice
<EriC^^> good here
<EriC^^> need to finish up the site still
<EriC^^> kinda lazy
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<EriC^^> added some stuff
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> chat with other users
<EriC^^> yup
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: love all your ideas, but work a bit on layout :p
<lotuspsychje> you users got that 'central' feeling
<lotuspsychje> so
<EriC^^> how so?
<EriC^^> you mean the stuff is in the middle?
<lotuspsychje> yeah the url paste bar should be central
<lotuspsychje> would be so nice
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> check here http://youtubextras.com/watch?v=ffPMEPxQsiY
<EriC^^> i'm going to add a button for putting a nickname, and button for minimizing, and a users in chatroom count
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> looks cool EriC^^
<EriC^^> damn dont feel like doing crap today, all i'm thinking is pizza pizza pizza :D
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> pizza and good flick
<EriC^^> i wanna make some, the cheese i got will go bad if i dont :P
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great tnx
<ducasse> i'm good, how about you guys?
<lotuspsychje> great tnx ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ubports installed nicely on phone now
<lordievader> Troubleshooting a mysql/mariadb issue. Moved the db yesterday.
<lotuspsychje> database broken?
<lordievader> No seems more like the client is using privacy extensions while it shouldn't.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lordievader> The connection came from an ip which did not resolve back to an allowed host.
<lordievader> Stupid networkd.
<ducasse> the good thing about networkd is that finally there's a way to configure networking that works across distributions
<lordievader> It might not be networkd... the mac changed in the reboot somehow...
<ducasse> are you trying to disable ipv6 privacy extensions?
<lordievader> It already is.
<lotuspsychje> can lynis help lordievader for a full overview?
<lotuspsychje> !info lynis
<ubot5> lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-1 (xenial), package size 126 kB, installed size 935 kB
<lordievader> I fixed the dns. Now the reverse point to the correct name. Still the db won't let me access.
<jink> DNS lookups are cached, usually.
<lordievader> Indeed it seemed like mysql cached the answer.
<jink> Which makes sense, considering it's supposed to be performant.
<lordievader> True
<lordievader> But for these cases it is annoying ;)
<lordievader> Thanks for thinking along with me :)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: what do you think of ubports so far?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: to me it looks like an improved ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: aka, they took up where UT left it, and progress it
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast :p
<ducasse> enjoy :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<ducasse> ttyl
<EriC^^> pizza is rising
<EriC^^> i tried a different recipe this time, involved garlic powder in the dough and italian seasonings, hmm
<EriC^^> hey ducasse lordievader
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<EriC^^> good thanks, you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<EriC^^> :)
<lotuspsychje> back
<lotuspsychje> how was the pizza EriC^^
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: not bad, it was pretty fluffy, i couldn't get the edges to get brown, it's been a problem
<EriC^^> this time i did it according to another video, 180'c for 20mins
<EriC^^> last time it was 260'c for 7mins
<EriC^^> also the edges weren't brown, but sometimes they were, hmm
<lotuspsychje> mmm
<EriC^^> maybe at a lower degree 220'c it would still give some time before the cheese went bad and the edges got brown
<EriC^^> so like 220 for 10-12mins
<EriC^^> for some reason i didnt like this pizza that much, usually i'm more excited to eat it and stuff and eat the whole thing almost
<EriC^^> must be the garlic in the dough and italian seasoning, plus the video said to use more oil than the other (2 tablespoon's vs 1)
<EriC^^> i'm sticking with the other one
<lotuspsychje> carlic is so nice
<EriC^^> yeah i liked it in the mozarella sticks a lot, i dont think i like it on bread or pizza though
<EriC^^> i got the italian seasoning stuff for the mozarella sticks mainly, cant wait to try those again
<oerheks> What does 'iOT' actually stand for?
<oerheks> .. idiots own technology ?
<oerheks> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/parrot-manages-fool-amazons-alexa-11207953
<lordievader> IOT can be fun ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj '
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<oerheks> yay, http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsofts-linux-love-deepens-its-now-one-of-open-source-initiatives-big-backers/
<nicomachus> oerheks: and bill gates switched to Android!
<oerheks> Yes, he wrote that on his ipad
<oerheks> grinn
<oerheks> i still have mixed feelings about bash-on-windows..
<leftyfb> it's better than not
<nicomachus> I haven't been able to try it because I don't have any windows machines left except my work desktop...
<nicomachus> And I installed Ubuntu in a VM on there, so what do I need BoW for?
<nicomachus> (sidenote: Someone was dumb enough to give me admin credentials on the work network)
<oerheks> stuxnet 3.0 .. the show must go on :-D
<nacc> lol https://imgur.com/a/n4EIw
<oerheks> an amazon update, love it, it is going to be great!
<oerheks> ah, update is because that amazon thingy does not play youtube anymore?
<nacc> oerheks: i have no idea
<nacc> oerheks: i think it's a bug, as the nested update is for apt itself
<oerheks> on what ubuntu was this?
<nacc> 17.10
<nacc> wonder if i need a reboot :)
<oerheks> amazon .. yes :-F
<immu> BluesKaj, ducasse lordievader hi all ?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Pardon my poor memory, but, are you working the Danish translations ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> cuppa cofee
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> !find ubports
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubports&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/ubuntu-17-10-32-bit-builds-dropped
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/librem-5-crowdfunding-50-percent-mark
<lotuspsychje> the urge is there
<ducasse> morning all
<ducasse> Bashing-om: i do translations, yes, but not for ubuntu. by the way i do norwegian, not danish ;)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: K; :) .. noted now !
<ducasse> Bashing-om: danish and norwegian are almost identical to read/write (but not spoken), though ;)
<lordievader> Good morning
<Bashing-om> ducasse: The issue is now long gone and is no longer of immediate relevance .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: it was just an fyi :) had a good day?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Has been a slow one . But I have managed to keep busy :)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: looks like a quiet day in the rain here as well, we'll see if it picks up
<Bashing-om> Once the sun makes it across, it will pick up :)
<Bashing-om> All I can stand for one seesion - good night guys \o
<lotuspsychje> pingpong day
<daftykins> :D heya
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> what's new in lotus land?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: i almost start at new work, so more time for lotus computers :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: im at 11th invoice
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ooh nice
<daftykins> let me know if you need more fudge to celebrate your 100th ;)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: lol
<lotuspsychje> what a lazy day
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/atari-ataribox-runs-linux
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/spend-bitcoin-anywhere
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> didnt know bitcoin reached that far already
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/eolie-web-browser-for-gnome-the-simplest-web-browser
<EriC^^> hey
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<BluesKaj> Hey EriC^^  :-)
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj :)
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> morning nacc
<nacc> lotuspsychje: morning
<EriC^^> thanks lotuspsychje
<nacc> interesting, ikea bought taskrabbit
<nacc> an open source company getting bought by a brick&mortar
<nacc> https://github.com/taskrabbit
<Bashing-om> OK; ready to have fun now .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> last 2 days work
<Bashing-om> \o lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: silent night here?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: slow - time for another cup of coffee and read the news ,
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: about news, 17.10 and higher dropping 32bit images, spread the word :p
<Bashing-om> K. we knew that was comming .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i also installed ubports ubuntu touch on both my phone & tablet now
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ^^ That is great .. and good for your business .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Bashing-om> Ya go the point of more orders than you can fill ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: soon mate
<Bashing-om> :)) lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: the ubports guys doing a great job there
<lotuspsychje> gtg guys later
<Bashing-om> g'night all o/
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> good morning lordievader :)
<EriC^^> how are you?
<ducasse> morning everyone
<EriC^^> morning ducasse o/
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^, ducasse
<lordievader> How are you two?
<EriC^^> good here, you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<Jessedhammu> Hay, can i install ubuntu touch on Xperia S mobile ?
<Jessedhammu> the wiki says it out of support
<ducasse> ubuntu touch is dead
<lordievader> Was that ever a thing :P
<ducasse> it didn't really ever have a chance, no :)
<ducasse> Jessedhammu: you can check out ubports, but it's a community project - not backed by canonical
<Jessedhammu> ducasse: can we install it on non listed devices, like i have a Sony Xperia S, and it is not listed in suported device list. can i still install it?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<oerheks> Is this true?
<oerheks> starting with Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark), Canonical won't offer ISO images for the i386 architecture for the Server (classic) and Desktop versions ...
<BluesKaj> oerheks, the 17.10 beta2 is still offering i386 images for testing
<oerheks> oh oke, thank you
<oerheks> still find it an interesting subject, 32 bit iso support.
<nicomachus> final beta released today. not sure if it has 32 bit or not.
<leftyfb> there's still the netboot iso and other flavors ... which are just ubuntu with a different DE installed
<BluesKaj> oerheks, looks like Ubuntu Beta 2- 32bit is only offered as the server edition, all desktops are 64bit  http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/
<nacc> tgm4883: glad i went and got lucnh
<nacc> *lunch
<tgm4883> yea good call
<nacc> I think that might be the first time someone has threatened me on IRC using my real name
<oerheks> :-(
<daftykins> o0
<nacc> oerheks: bucket list, no frowny :)
<Bashing-om> ^^ tacky people :( We a;lwys have that lower 10% to contend with .
<nacc> I know I can be mean to some of our regular trolls, but I genuinely did not think they had actually described a problem
<tgm4883> nacc: yea it was pretty childish
<tgm4883> I asked to be banned like daftykins but no response
<oerheks> Sorry, me no ops there :-D
<daftykins> ban where?
<daftykins> you have to violate the #1 Penguinista rule to do-a-dafty
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: That solution would do the rest of us no good !
<tgm4883> nacc: you receive PMs?
<daftykins> always best to close those in help channels :P
<Bashing-om> !nvidia-384 artful
<ubot5> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 artful
<ubot5> Package nvidia-384 does not exist in artful
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375 artful
<ubot5> nvidia-375 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.82. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.82-0ubuntu3 (artful), package size 40559 kB, installed size 161455 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<EriC^> hey guys
<Bashing-om> \o EriC^ :) .
<EriC^> hey Bashing-om good sir :)
<Bashing-om> EriC^: All settled out for now :) - Some drama in main earlier .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-30
<immu> hi alll
<immu> ducasse, hi
<immu> lordievader, hi
<lordievader> Hey ikevin
<lordievader> immu*
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<immu> i am fine lordievader. where is eric? any idea?
<lordievader> Nope
<immu> say my hi to him if u see him yeah
<immu> how many are ready for 17.10?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<brunch> I had an issue with online accounts
<brunch> but it magically fixed itself!
<brunch> <3 artful
<xangua> Magic ❤️
<immu> EriC^^, hi buddy
<EriC^^> hey immu , how's it going?
<Bashing-om> Real slow Saturday support ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-10-01
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> \o lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om & EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> off work now, monday new work
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/ubuntu-17-10-beta-2-download
<lotuspsychje> artful gonna b such a nice release
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Monday with a new perspective, change can be good :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: it surely will :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Was : "Launchpad temporarily offline due to DoS attack" back in-service for now .
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Not seen too many repercussions from the outage .
<lotuspsychje> someone really mad at freenode?
<lotuspsychje> bbl brekfast
<xangua> Mmm I just had pizza
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> bon apetit xangua
<lotuspsychje> now a big icecream for dessert?
<xangua> Mmm no ice cream at 1 am
<lotuspsychje> playing on artful
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj afternoon mate
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> And we do Sunday support :)
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> welcome back :>
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Thankee -- good to be here - better that you reside :D
<Bashing-om> Coffee, cofee - more !
<immu> its international coffeee day
<Bashing-om> common grounds world wide :)
<daftykins> haha :D
<immu> dont we have international Chai day
<immu> EriC^^, hi
<EriC^^> hi immu
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<akem> Hello, you wake up very early.
<marcoagpinto> Hey!
<EoflaOE> Hello marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!!!
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<marcoagpinto> what is the time there?
<marcoagpinto> here is 4am
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I can't sleep
<EoflaOE> I have 6:28 AM.
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!!!
<marcoagpinto> what are you doing? I am working on the GB speller
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: I am getting ready for school.
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> cool
<EoflaOE> Thanks. When I come back, I will think about what will be included in the next version of KS.
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> Also, every version pushes VB to its limits even more to the point that when it reaches 0.x, it will be re-written as C and C++ as I learn more about them.
<marcoagpinto> :p
<EoflaOE> OK. Also, when Ubuntu 20.04 LTS development begins, I will remove Ubuntu on my old PC and upgrade my VM on my new PC, because my old PC can't have 64-bit because of CPU.
<lotuspsychje> https://pcper.com/2019/06/ubuntu-19-10-20-04-lts-support-selected-32-bit/
<EoflaOE> Goodbye.
<marcoagpinto> take care
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje!
<marcoagpinto> you are here!
<lotuspsychje> i am
<tomreyn> if / when wjlafrance returns, tell them that    acpi_enforce_resources=lax   may be causing more troubles than it is solving issues. and that with this latest generation ryzen hardware an even newer kernel (mainline, or 18.04's hwe-edge from proposed) may be a good idea.
<lotuspsychje> ok tomreyn
<Bashing-om> wjlafrance: What is the reason for "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" - could be "causing more
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> lordievader!!! Hello!
<marcoagpinto> I was translating CardBook
<marcoagpinto> (Thunderbird add-on)
<marcoagpinto> But I became lost in Crowdin as I no longer know if everything is translated
<lordievader> Morning marcoagpinto
<lordievader> How are you doing today?
<marcoagpinto> lordievader: well, I am better than yesterday, thanks for asking, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordievader> Doing good here
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> I have also been working on the GB speller since 4am
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> we will change the world!!!!
<marcoagpinto> I have a dream
<marcoagpinto> [10:28] <marcoagpinto> I have cola!!!!!!!!!
<akem> The all mighty cola drink ;)
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> :)
<akemhp> Yay, hibernate works on my HP laptop, it's nearly Ubuntu certified in fact, only the bad Wifi drivers leaking but everything else is good.
<jeremyb> Put an Intel wifi card in it
<akemhp> I got an USB dongle :)
<akemhp> I'm not gonna try to change the mini card inside it.
<jeremyb> The biggest problem with replacing the internal is that there are about 10 screws to remove
<jeremyb> The mini card antenna connectors are a bit fragile
<akemhp> Yeah, that and also it's hard clipsed, i fear to break something each time i unmount that kind of laptops.
<akemhp> It's just a matter of fixing the drivers, because it works, catch the bug inside of them, but it's hard to get around theses drivers code.
<lordievader> Broadcom chip?
<akemhp> lordievader, Yeah.
<akemhp> No i mean rtl.
<jeremyb> Realtek with one antenna, most likely with HP
<lordievader> Oh, Just as terrible
<akemhp> There is one thing i don't like about this laptop, and now they often do the same with new laptops, the battery is non removable.
<akemhp> And i check inside it's not regular 3V batteries assembled together, like it used to be on removable one.
<akemhp> instead it's a flat battery pack.
<akemhp> So it's annoying if i have to change it. With regular 3V blocks you could just get some from dealextreme and replace them inside the laptop removable battery.
<daftykins> i'm sure it'll still be comprised of cells within
<akemhp> daftykins, Maybe but they are flat in that case, it's not as easy as getting round 3V cells and stick them inside.
<akemhp> daftykins, It looks like a cellphone battery but bigger.
<daftykins> yeah most do now
<daftykins> nobody seems to worry about battery replacements these days though, i think most people are so careless with their hardware that they typically dump the whole machine at that point
<daftykins> the main postal service here has banned lithium batteries so i can't really import any to the island, too
<akemhp> daftykins, On what island are you?
<daftykins> Channel Islands between England and France
<lordievader> daftykins: Smaller batteries too?
<lordievader> Airlines typically also have these sorts of bans, but for much larger batteries than the ones in your laptop.
<daftykins> it's a blanket ban, even smartphone replacement batteries
<akemhp> daftykins, Ok, i didn't know about them, it's english islands? official language is english there? cause i see it's pretty close to France.
<daftykins> if it's not inside a device, they won't carry it
<lordievader> Brr
<daftykins> in the most recent history, English, yeah... although the French and English fought over ownership for ages so i understand
<daftykins> there was a local patois spoken, but it's almost dead now
<akemhp> Ok.
<lordievader> You probably get asked a lot: where do you/the island stand on the whole brexit?
<daftykins> yes we do :( we have our own government so it's irrelevant
<daftykins> we hold British citizenship though for the most part, just our passports are very explicit about stating we are entitled to no EU benefits
<lordievader> Oh, cool. More or less the same worries as us (NL) then, I guess
<lordievader> Nvm. Seems much more complicated 😋
<akemhp> Well NL is part of EU afaik.
<akemhp> I mean you are using the euros and everything.
<daftykins> we do tend to get pretty marginalised by the UK gov
<lordievader> It is. /me is slow in replying
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<akemhp> Hey BluesKaj.
<marcoagpinto> Hey BluesKaj!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> I must be ill... I feel no satisfaction in drinking what is left of my cola bottle
<BluesKaj> hey akemhp, marcoagpinto
<akemhp> marcoagpinto, Then maybe try to add some whisky in the bottle to get the satisfaction? :P
<marcoagpinto> what?
<marcoagpinto> I don't drink alcohool
<marcoagpinto> :)
<akemhp> It's popular in France, whisky/coca. But i don't drink alcohol either.
<lotuspsychje> one for me plz, whisky-cola!
<marcoagpinto> sorry for my grammar/typos but I have my brain all toasted
<marcoagpinto> :)
<akemhp> Hehe :)
<marcoagpinto> this morning I also spent an hour or two translating CardBook for Thunderbird
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lordievader> Blasphemy, wisky and cola
<lordievader> So is beer and cola
<lordievader> Never understood those Germans
<lotuspsychje> in belgium they mix beer with anything
<marcoagpinto> dad mixes piripiri with everything
<marcoagpinto> fish, meat, all is the same
<lotuspsychje> even beer with grenadine
<marcoagpinto> I have done an improvement on Proofing Tool GUI this morning!!!! Pressing CTR+F in the search window, places the cursor in the string gadget!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I will probably release an official update tomorrow or so, although it only has two improvements :) because I don't know when I will be able to focus in it for real
<pragmaticenigma> I know we all like to go a little off-topic here... but I think we need to reign things in a bit. This is supposed to be a discussion channel for things related to Ubuntu. Let's start working our way back to that topic please
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> so, people will use Proofing Tool GUI to improve LibreOffice to be used in Ubuntu
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: its not the first time volunteers tell you this, talking monologues and offtopic
<marcoagpinto> yes, it was you, lotuspsychje, who mentioned it :)
<marcoagpinto> and I am just a crazy guy who likes to talk
<marcoagpinto> anyway, my app is related to language improving, to be used in LibreOffice, and LibreOffice comes with Ubuntu... so it is a Ubuntu subject
<tomreyn> so discussing butterflies is on topic, since the beat of butterfly wings can have impact on a chaotic system like the planets' airflow which can result in weather conditions changing on the other side of the planet where someone might just be trying to use an ubuntu desktop in a backyard when it starts to rain.
<marcoagpinto> tomreyn!!!
<tomreyn> but not, it's not.
<marcoagpinto> right
<tomreyn> and so, while your work is certianly useful to many, is not usually on topic here either.
<marcoagpinto> oki
<marcoagpinto> :)
<tomreyn> let's see how long you can remember it this time. ;)
<lotuspsychje> and even in #ubuntu-offtopic they might not like daily repeatings
<marcoagpinto> yes, let me write in my notepad
<marcoagpinto> 23-SEP
<marcoagpinto> bbl
<lotuspsychje> had to fix all kinds of lubuntu 18.04 issues on my fathers desktop
<lotuspsychje> he did not update for a while and had apt errors of all kinds
<pragmaticenigma> not setup for auto install of updates?
<daftykins> LXDE, is the system a dinosaur? :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah that was the weird part pragmaticenigma
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: he might be ignoring updates perhaps
<lotuspsychje> with a few dpkg and fixmissing stuff full upgrade worked again
<pragmaticenigma> I was thinking about the unattentended updates
<pragmaticenigma> were Ubuntu will install non-reboot/user action required updates on its own
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: i just use software&updates and download & install updates
<pragmaticenigma> I do too... but machines that I don't interact with regularly, I let unattentended upgrades run... that way at least things like Firefox , LibreOffice get their updates
<lotuspsychje> yeah i try to make my customers aware of doing updates
<daftykins> yeah sounds like a good default for folks who won't know what they're up to
<lotuspsychje> but in the field, seems to be harder :p
<daftykins> manual is too much to ask, because the mentality of most people is to close off things they have to engage their brain for
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: just enable default security updates only then, perhaps :>
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<akemhp> My Ubuntu with Fluxbox is so much more responsive than my Windows 10, it's pleasurable. But my Other one (on a slower laptop tho) with full Gnome is sometimes a bit laggy.
<akemhp> Windows 7 is very responsive too on my older AMD laptop - i prefer this one over W10. Anyway it's a bit offtopic :P
<daftykins> as with all operating systems, the defaults are not necessarily sane... i find desktop Linux users don't tend to know where to start on making Windows run better
<daftykins> personally i find 10 lighter than 7 once you get over some introductory hurdles
<lordcirth> daftykins, what defaults do you change on new Ubuntu systems?
<daftykins> i typically only use servers, as it happens
<daftykins> lordcirth: were you trying to claim the same is true of the reverse? :)
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<daftykins> wb \o
<EoflaOE> Thanks daftykina
<EoflaOE> daftykins*
<lordcirth> daftykins, ? I was just wondering what settings you like to change, as it might be informative.
<daftykins> lordcirth: ah well above the topic was actually of Windows
<lordcirth> daftykins, right, but you said "as with all operating systems" so I was wondering if there are Linux/Ubuntu defaults you don't consider "sane".
<daftykins> that'd require a decent chunk of time
<TJ-> tomreyn: BigBlueButton! Thanks for the top; it integrates with Moodle
<Bashing-om> UWN597 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue597 :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-24
<OerHeks> Belarus becomes first country to make IPv6 mandatory for ISPs. Starting January 1, 2020, Belarusian ISPs will have to enable IPv6 support for all customer connections, according to a presidential decree
<daftykins> strange priorities
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Gallomimia> doesn't sound that strange. a small country like that might literally be running out of ip4's to assign out
<Gallomimia> oh, the timestamp on that what i'm replying is 3h old
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... I can't talk about off-topic :(
<lotuspsychje> trolls all morning leftyfb had to call some ops :p
<leftyfb> sounds like it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!!!! Hello!!! Dear brother!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: the miracle of journalctl ???
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: lol, when there's proof related, suddenly there's ubuntu magic
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!!!
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!!!!
<EoflaOE> Hello! How are you?
<marcoagpinto> I have been quiet because of the off-topic!!!
<marcoagpinto> :(((((((((((
<marcoagpinto> and you?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine.
<EoflaOE> Guess what have I been accepted in GitHub.
<marcoagpinto> what?
<EoflaOE> I have been accepted to GitHub Package Registry!
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> congratulations!!!!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<EoflaOE> Thanks marcoagpinto!!!!
<lotuspsychje> https://usn.ubuntu.com/4138-1/
<lotuspsychje> libreoffice updates incoming
<pizzaiolo> idk if i should be excited or scared
<daftykins> must be a lot more to that, since... "LibreOffice could be made to run programs as your login if it opened a specially crafted file." sounds like standard operation xD
<daftykins> oh run, not open - just me neeeding to open my eyes then
<lotuspsychje> firefox updates incoming
<lotuspsychje> 69.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-25
<tomreyn> i just extracted some HP BIOS update (for a UEFI system) using binwalk, found a PEM RSA private key file, password protected. Why would that be in there, and what might it be good for?
<tomreyn> sorry, wrong channel
<daftykins> aww but that's interesting
<tomreyn> sorry ;-)
<EoflaOE> Hello lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<EoflaOE> Good morning
<EoflaOE> How is your day lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> all good here, still trying to wakeup
<lotuspsychje> about to go work EoflaOE ?
<EoflaOE> Work? No, you mean school.
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<EoflaOE> So, LunarBNC is down now, and should be back up. I am chatting right now without bouncer.
<lotuspsychje> https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-librem-5-linux-phones-start-shipping-to-customers-around-the-world-527544.shtml
<EoflaOE> Nice phone lotuspsychje
<SwedeMike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tuLkga0dmY seems room for improvement on that device...
<SwedeMike> having been an Nokia N900 early adopter, I'm always sceptical by these kinds of devices.
<SwedeMike> I mean, I'm all for new competition to Android and Apple and who can bring this kind of UI to other devices (rpi with small screen for instance), so I hope they succeed.
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: the nice part i like, is the terminal way you can control the phone
<lotuspsychje> on ubports its locked into apps
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<gry> which window manager has plugins?
<gry> so that i can add my own titlebar buttons etc
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<lordievader> 👋
<marcoagpinto> lordievader!
<lordievader> How are you doing marcoagpinto ?
<marcoagpinto> I am fine, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I spent 7-8 hours translating the CardBook add-on for Thunderbird
<lordievader> Doing good here. Sharpened the monitoring on my AP.
<marcoagpinto> AP?
<lordievader> Access Point. https://grafana.oliviervandertoorn.nl/dashboard/snapshot/Ef1bJUJ0vVQ6wf97EGeRT3tK9ZZ93j9J?orgId=1
<lordievader> I'm not at home, which explains why the AP is mostly idle.
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhh
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate
<ubot5> To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: When I bought my other laptop years ago, the ASUS update app, updated the BIOS, but it only happened once... years have gone by and no more updates
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: on windows?
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!!!
<marcoagpinto> yes, on Windows
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!!!!!!!
<EoflaOE> Hello! How are you?
<marcoagpinto> fine, thanks, and you?
<marcoagpinto> how was school?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine. And you?
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> also
<marcoagpinto> a lot better than last week and the one before
<EoflaOE> Nice! And how was the speller?
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: I am planning to release it tomorrow :)
<marcoagpinto> an update
<EoflaOE> Nice
<OerHeks> Shotwell's predecessor (F-Spot) had equivalent "wireless" functionality at least two years before this patent was first applied for.... https://lwn.net/Articles/800516/
<daftykins> xD
<OerHeks> it is like the round edge/apple
<TJ-> tomreyn: was BigBlueButton the educational conferencing tool you were talking about?
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes! :) i was cheering when i read you :)
<TJ-> hehehe great! I love it, thanks for the recommendation.
<tomreyn> glad you could find it despite my clumsy description
<TJ-> I secured a lease on our new premises today... and got the landlord to buy into the vision and give us 12 months free up front... so come January we'll be cracking on with deploying stuff to open March 1st... we're going to start playing with the technology next week
<daftykins> ooh :D
<sarnold> TJ-: ooh, congratulations :)
<TJ-> He's even offered to provide a site and fund its redevelopment into our long-term plan for our national centre for magical innovation  and hi-tech incubator
<TJ-> sarnold: thanks :)
<daftykins> was that the shopping centre type one that had links from the islands here?
<TJ-> that's worth about £2.5m to us
<TJ-> daftykins: no, this is another site... we gave up on that shopping centre site as unsuitable due to no integrated parking
<TJ-> daftykins: BUT I am keeping an eye on the people that bought it to tap them later :)
<TJ-> This landlord is a major local land-owner in and around the town and a bit of a philanthropist
<TJ-> I've also found a techie apprentice wannabe who we hope to take on a government funded level 6 (degree) apprenticeship for 3 years
<TJ-> I tell you this because there is a very funny story ... we met him for the first time yesterday and he's a very friendly young (21) lad... at one point he's telling me and 2 female colleagues of the charity about having a tall set of retail-store shelves dropped on him by an angry manager and how it caused terrible brusies on his thing and cut his foot...
<daftykins> ah ha :D
<daftykins> ooh that's quite the story
<TJ-> ... and to demonstrate he dropped his trousers to show us!! Talk about lack of inhibtions :D  ... I suspect he's on the Autistic Spectrum so luckily we have 2 former teachers, one special needs, as trustees, who are going to meet with me and his parents to figure out how to manage him and keep him from doing inappropriate things!
<daftykins> crikey
<sarnold> well, that'd certainly be a memorable visit :)
<daftykins> well i wish you luck with that one :)
<TJ-> we've been laughing about it ... how did he get the job? oh, he just dropped his trousers :D
<daftykins> clearly the ladies took a shine to the boy
<daftykins> ok bed for me, nn all \o
<TJ-> oops, realised I typed "bruises on his thing" when I meant "thigh! ... oh gawd what a typo!
<daftykins> xD oh ok the story just got tamer
<TJ-> g'night daftykins
<tomreyn> TJ-: oh congrats, sorry i got carried away by support.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I may be testing out the Moodle+BigBlueButton on you :)
<tomreyn> hehe, you could, but i don't own a cam.
<tomreyn> happy to show some pic, though
<TJ-> it's more about critquing the educational tooling, the shared whiteboard and such and remote long-distance performance/latency feel
<tomreyn> sure, let me know.
<TJ-> we're seriously investigating being able to offer the course(s) remotely so that kind of experience is important to know and as we're so close it's hard to be sure even with latency simulators what real-world might feel like
<tomreyn> yes, testing long range video + voice communication systems isn't easy.
<tomreyn> btw this is this small all-passive 'server' system i'll go with (i think i told i'm looking for one the other day): https://www.zotac.com/gb/product/mini_pcs/zbox-pro-ci329-nano
<tomreyn> it's got rs-232 and a hardware watchdog timer. the cpu is a bit slow but should be goo enough for the purpose.
<tomreyn> and the price is a lot lower than any BMC based system i could find (plus there's only one all-passive one i found)
<tomreyn> "Support Windows 10 and Ubuntu Linux"
<TJ-> I'm hoping we can build our entire infrastructure on RasPi 4's, using SDN and ZodiakGX OpenFlow switches
<TJ-> possibly a PC Engines APU2 or similar too
<tomreyn> and then instantly quit the job?
<TJ-> It'll be fire and forget... even going to leave them in the suspended ceiling
<tomreyn> hehe, hopefully that's in line with fire safety regulations.
<TJ-> no different to having 240V lighting panels (which we've decided to replace with multi-colour LED panels so at bights we can program them to play ceiling tetris on games nights
<TJ-> s/bights/nights/
<tomreyn> hahaha
<sarnold> so .. you're *not* going to hanging ropes around the place with bights everywhere? :)
 * tomreyn just learnt a new vocabluary :)
<tomreyn> also vocabulary
<TJ-> I was hoping we could set up our own IPv6 addresable jinglepings clone for next year
<tomreyn> I seem to have missed something around past xmas. and now my xmas tree connection keeps timing out.
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sarnold> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey sarnold all good mate?
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: yeah, back home again, trying to re-adjust to my Usual Timezone.. it's harder this time than usual, I was up at 2am today too :) hehe
<lotuspsychje> sarnold: jetlags?
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: yup...
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: how about you?
<lotuspsychje> sarnold: we went early sleep, when i have my 6-7h im naturally awake
<sarnold> the plus side, I started work so early today that I'm done working more or less as soon as I reach a good stopping point in mutt.. heh
<lotuspsychje> neat
<sarnold> yeah! there's still light outsidew and everything :)
<lotuspsychje> morning handsome_feng
<handsome_feng> lotuspsychje, morning :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!!! Hello!
<BluesKaj> hey marcoagpinto
<handsome_feng> hi, marcoagpinto BluesKaj
<marcoagpinto> hey hey
<BluesKaj> hi handsome_feng
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!!!!
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<EoflaOE> How are you?
<marcoagpinto> Fine, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :p
<EoflaOE> Fine.
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: I started the next version development yesterday. How was your project?
<marcoagpinto> cool
<marcoagpinto> I have released an update for PTG yesterday and updated the GB speller today
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> two days with updates
<marcoagpinto> or was PTG two days ago? I can't remember
<EoflaOE> Nice. I am having lunch, so I will come back after I finish.
<marcoagpinto> oki
<marcoagpinto> enjoy
<EoflaOE> I am back marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> welcome back, EoflaOE!
<EoflaOE> Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> EoflaOE: Typically, software recommendations are encouraged to go to OffTopic, not Discuss
<EoflaOE> pragmaticenigma: So, I am sorry. Thanks for the info.
<pragmaticenigma> EoflaOE: It's okay, my justification has been it often elicits pationate discussion that isn't really about Ubuntu, but others personal preferences about a particular piece of software
<pragmaticenigma> s/pationate/passionate/ ??
<EoflaOE> pragmaticenigma: OK.
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-27
<nt0> hello.  i've got an xps 9560 laptop which uses nvidia optimus graphics switching.  the status of linux optimus is a common topic on the web and it is difficult to sort things out.  stopped in to ask if any of you have experience or insight.  i'd like to ditch windows completely but want to be sure that i can use the gpu for cuda/&c while relying on intel igpu for most purposes.
<nt0> curious as to how well the switching works in the upcoming 19.10 release
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubot5> Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> heh that's an outdated message, but future release discussion would be in #ubuntu+1
<hackatheos_> Heyo ive been on tge wrong channel
<hackatheos_> I was off topicing the support channel
 * hackatheos_ beholds the silencw of #ubuntu-discuss 
<Bashing-om> hackatheos_: Coordination channel - nothing now to co-ordinate :)
<hackatheos_> How sad
<Bashing-om> hackatheos_: Truly sad :( - ubuntu has become so user friendly - support is rarely needed anymore :).. General yakking is in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<hackatheos_> Oh
<hackatheos_> Dang im in the wring channel again
<hackatheos_> Hay thanks
<Bashing-om> hackatheos_: Good ubuntu'n to you :D
<hackatheos_> You too
<hackatheos_> ;D
 * hackatheos_ tips hat
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<akem__> Hey lotus.
<akem__> Early morning as usual :P
<lotuspsychje> hey akem
<lotuspsychje> saaam: lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> saaam: also if this was in interrupted lts upgrade, you might look at your sources.list
<saaam> Hrm. I don't have a system to login at the moment. Would `lsb_release -a` show upgrade history?
<lotuspsychje> saaam: no, thats for telling your current ubuntu release
<lotuspsychje> saaam: but in some cases, we see interrupted upgrades have mixxed sources and leftovers
<saaam> Right. I already know the current. E.g. 14.04. I need to find out whether the end-client upgraded from 12.04, or did a fresh 14.04 install.
<lotuspsychje> saaam: doing apt full upgrade can also sort stuff, apt is smart
<saaam> Sadly, this isn't about the upgrade.
<saaam> This is about figuring out whether the end client was... inattentive, left U12.04 systems around for a while, and then upgraded to U14.04 and is trying to pass them off as that, and hide the unpatched/exposed time.
<saaam> Kind of an odd thing, I know.
<saaam> It's for DD.
<Bashing-om> saaam: Have a look in /var/log/installer .
<lotuspsychje> saaam: whatever you try, 14.04 would be end of life, so apt will also give you errors as its not supported anymore
<lotuspsychje> so no way your gonna be able to fix things, unless you go for ESM first
<saaam> Ahh. Thanks, Bashing-om. Good one.
<saaam> lotuspsychje: Yeah, I know. But client doesn't want to pay for ESM for a 14.04 system that may be a quick upgrade on top of a long-exposed 12.04 system. They'd rather force a manual greenfield rebuild of those systems into supported versions.
<lotuspsychje> right
<saaam> "Kill it with fire." isn't a valid strategy here, unfortunately.
<saaam> I recommended that.
<lordievader> Good morning
<immu> good morning
<immu> can we take about 19.10 here?
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> immu: It used to be that discussions about unreleased versions were in #ubuntu+1
<immu> ducasse, lordievader hi
<ducasse> \o
<lordievader> 👋
<immu> i am live testing ubuntu 19.10 looks good
<immu> has any one taken up ubuntu USD25 support package?
<immu> https://buy.ubuntu.com/collections/ubuntu-advantage-for-infrastructure-essential
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!!!
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> I was up at 3am coding, then rested a bit at 8am for two hours
<EoflaOE> OK. I have made a new version of KS yesterday
<marcoagpinto> cool
<marcoagpinto> :p
<EoflaOE> Thanks. I am going to make a test app to test Newtonsoft.JSON's performance by reading large JSON files that are made by Mockaroo
<tomreyn> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-September/004828.html
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!!! Hello!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> "The beta images are known to be reasonably free of showstopper CD build or installer bugs, while representing a very recent snapshot of 19.10 that should be representative of the features intended to ship with the final release expected on October 17th, 2019."
<marcoagpinto> 17th
<marcoagpinto> :)
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Studied, and I am back.
<marcoagpinto> wb, EoflaOE!
<EoflaOE> Thanks marcoagpinto. Do you know Mockaroo? https://mockaroo.com/
<akemhp> I'm drinking some sodastream cola ;) tchin tchin marcoagpinto.
<marcoagpinto> no, never heard of it
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> Hello akemhp
<marcoagpinto> hello akemhp
<akemhp> Hi EoflaOE, marcoagpinto.
<marcoagpinto> I am about to start a backup of my projects
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: It can make *real* test JSONs that you can use in test applications. You add blocks, and it will generate it.
<marcoagpinto> basically ZIPX files with AES-256
<EoflaOE> How are you akemhp?
<akemhp> EoflaOE, Doing good! chilling on the web/working on some projects. You?
<EoflaOE> akemhp: Doing fine. After lunch, I am making a test app for large JSON files
<akemhp> I don't know about JSON files, what programming language you using?
<EoflaOE> akemhp: VB.NET can have NuGet references, and one of them has Newtonsoft.Json that interacts with JSONs.
<akemhp> Okay.
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<immu> good morning
<immu> hi ducasse
<immu> goodmorning every one
<EoflaOE> Good morning immu, how is your day?
<immu> i am sick, body pain and fever
<immu> u
<EoflaOE> All fine.
<immu> i dropped back from 19.10 to 19.04 bakc
<EoflaOE> Because it has too many bugs? Or because it lags?
<immu> issues
<EoflaOE> Like what?
<immu> it would freeze, i played a game bubble, left myt workstation and saw it go full screen and free
<immu> i could move the mouse but couldn't get back to desktop
<immu> issues with steam
<immu> like i386 packages wont install, nvidia driver issue
<EoflaOE> OK.
<immu> u on?
<EoflaOE> Me on? What do you mean? Clarify more
<immu> which version of ubuntu you are running on
<ducasse> good morning
<immu> 19.10 has steam issues
<immu> so upgrade with caution if you play games on it
<ducasse> hi immu
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: nutcase night again
<jink> Always.
<lotuspsychje> hey jink
<jink> Ola.
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: hehe, oh yes
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: what kernel did you say 18.04 hwe edge was again?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: got a flicker bug customer coming tomorrow
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: 5.0 by default, but proposed has 5.3 for it
<lotuspsychje> oh
<tomreyn> porbably not customer ready
<tomreyn> though i'm running it since yesterday and it works fine
<lotuspsychje> ill do the cstate workaround then
<lotuspsychje> and wait for next HWE kernel version best?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i can't really make this decision. ;)  i guess the cstate workaround has side effects? if so, maybe try the 5.3 in proposed on an affected test system. maybe look for newer bios updates, too.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: i tested the bios updates dont influence this bug
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: i didnt notice much power sucking on the cstate option
<lotuspsychje> and i know kernel 5.2 abd 5.3 fixes this bug too
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: so the choice you need to make is between having users set a kernel parameter (which they will likely not think of removing later when they could and should), rebuilding the kernel regularly to incorporate this changed kernel parameter by default (a relevant maintenance overhead, and need to establish a deplyoment mechanism / apt repository for customers to use), providing instructions for users to use the -hwe-edge kernel
<tomreyn> from '-proposed' until it migrates to '-updates' and later becomes available as -hwe
<tomreyn> you can please this in e.g. /etc/apt/preferences.d/proposed-updates : //termbin.com/3n1x
<tomreyn> you can *place* this in e.g. /etc/apt/preferences.d/proposed-updates : https://termbin.com/3n1x
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: ill have to think this over a bit, cause this same model has that intel wifi bug too, i fixxed with installing oem sp1 kernel
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: so i think ill first try to workaround cstate, and see if his wifi still works on 5.0 HWE
<tomreyn> good luck
<lotuspsychje> tnx
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<akemhp> Good morning lotuspsychje.
<akemhp> What are you up to?
<lotuspsychje> up to a biggg cuppa coffee
<akemhp> Hehe, have a good one then :)
<akemhp> Still got some icea tea there.
<OerHeks> that is where all the gletchers go, ice tea
<akemhp> The gletchers? The pinguins approves icea tea.
<akemhp> Ice tea*
<lotuspsychje> lol
<akemhp> Now Coffee.
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> akemhp: That is a good idea
<akem__> Good morning lordievader ;)
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> good morning
<lordievader> 👋
<marcoagpinto> lordievader!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> yesterday I felt dizzy, but I am glad it stopped... and I have reduced cola, starting today, to just 1 litre
<lordievader> Sounds like a path in the right direction.
<marcoagpinto> yes
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! Hello!
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!!!
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!!!!
<marcoagpinto> Hello!!! I was sleeping... sorry for not replying earlier
<marcoagpinto> I lay down and fall asleep
